# what do you guys use for pocket knives?



## panda

i seemed to have lost mine few days ago so had to order a new one.
was using a buck vantage pro which worked great and took a hell of a beating, i've even cut lots of food with it because i was too lazy to pull out a petty. 
http://www.amazon.com/Buck-Knives-7839-Vantage-Knife/dp/B00I0MAH6W 

ordered a spyderco centofante 3 in vg-10. i thought about the stretch just because it's AS steel but i don't like the blade shape plus it's just a flat grind and double the price (not spending over $100 on a beater haha, had an emerson a LONG time ago and it got promptly stolen out of my truck).
http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-C66PBK3-Centofante-III-Knife/dp/B000BT1GAI


----------



## Castalia

Spyderco Chaparral with carbon fiber scales, not too big not too little, though the dragonfly 2 in super blue and the air are both calling my name. I like being able to drop it in my pocket and not worry too much about it. I tend not to use a clip.

:ninja:


----------



## panda

i gotta have clip, it takes too long to dig around inside the pocket for me otherwise (has to share space with cigs and lighter and keys, other pocket is cell only). and the little guys (mini's) i find aren't quite as useful.


----------



## Castalia

I also have a mini griptilian from benchmade with a thumbhole among others as well. It is a good utilitarian base model with lots of possibilities to customize. 

:knight:


----------



## Matus

Technically for me it is not a pocket knife as I do not wear it in my pocket, but rather my shoulder bag, but here it comes. One small multi-tool from Fox (like small Swiss army knife) and since about a year Spyderco Dragongly in super blue steel. The D'fly really is a great little knife, can manage more than one would expect given its size and weight and takes great edge. Easy to sharpen too.

I have also got the Spyderco Caly 3.5 (monosteel super blue) and Spyderco Calypso (ZDP) with burgundy FRN scales, but will probably sell the Caly 3.5 as it does not quite fit my needs/uses (too large for EDC and the cutting edge too flat for me, otherwise a great knife). The Calypso is a legend and I will probably keep it - just too cool and quite useful too.

The Caly 3.5 and D'fly before modifications (dye and vinegar etch):




And after:




BTW, the vinegar etch is very stable. Dying the G10 scales of the Caly 3.5 did not work as intended so after several attempts it turned out like strange jeans


----------



## Dardeau

I use an opinel, so when I lose it once a year I don't get sad. They are very good little knives and don't lock, or have assisted open so you can carry them most places. No clip though. I sometimes lust after the carbon Spyderco knives, also the occasional Takeda folder.


----------



## erickso1

I carry a Kershaw blur everyday. I also have a Kershaw Chive sitting on my desk.


----------



## Seth

D'fly zdp version is nice and small and light and is on my keychain. Mini grips are nice also. When I carry other than keychain, it is sebenzas, though these are pricey.


----------



## Chuckles

I use a griptillian in s30v at work.

I can't post pictures in this thread for some reason. Here is a link to somebody else's pics of my griptilian. 

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...tilian-ordering-happy?p=14182542#post14182542. 

I very much prefer the thumb hole instead of the stud for cutting food. You get the action and lock of the bench made with the thumb hole of the spyderco. I like the simple one hand open and close even with gloves on in the freezer. I am guessing you don't care about the designer looks of this one but don't let that turn you off on what is a great working knife.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Same as Eric love my blur.


----------



## panda

that one is pretty sweet chuck, don't care for the bright color but the blade and handle look perfect for work.


----------



## GLE1952

I have grown to like my Spyderco Brad Southard Flipper with CTS-204P. totally one hand operation.
Also have a new Manix2 with S110V but I'm not comfortable with it yet.

Glen


----------



## Nuts63

I carry a protech monacco and love it


----------



## tcmx3

I came to kitchen knives by way of pocket knives. I started collecting them when I was still in school. These are my current knives. The Sebenza goes pretty much everywhere with me. This particular SMF is a 154cm CC and is a GREAT knife, though Im a bit more tolerant of Strider's idiosyncrasies than others. Im not so hot on the SnG CC and Ill probably eventually sell it to put it towards a Kirby Lambert.

I keep a Benchmade 755 in my backpack, too. Cool little knife, but Benchmade F&F makes me laugh out loud sometimes.


----------



## panda

so i have had the spyderco for a few weeks now and the steel/grind of the vg10 is good, however i am not happy with the profile (too curvy) or the action and find myself really missing the old buck. i would like one hand open/shut (i liked being able to just flick wrist to get blade open with the buck). the closing mechanism on spyderco is annoying too with the lever on the back of the handle. 

so is there one with blade quality AND great action/ergonomics for under $80?


----------



## chinacats

I've been using SOG's and Buck's myself...ready to try something with a touch better steel though...


----------



## jackslimpson

At work I carry a Benchmade Osbourne 943. Good pictures here: http://www.michiganknives.com/Item_Pages/Benchmade/Benchmade_943_Osborne.html. I had a Mini-Griptilian, but gave it to a friend who I thought needed it. 

In most other places I wear a Carter neck knife. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## tcmx3

chinacats said:


> I've been using SOG's and Buck's myself...ready to try something with a touch better steel though...



If you can swing it, I cannot recommend anything over the Chris Reeves Sebenza 21. That is the knife on the far left in my image, btw. It's thin, tough as nails and has a great, functional hollow grind that makes it a better cutter than just about any of the pocket knives Ive ever owned, but still has more than adequate tip strength. AFAIK CRK is the only company whose grinding machine can sweep during the grind which keeps the Sebenza tip from getting super thin. It is simplicity itself and made as well as can be; I've owned 3 sebenzas and each one was more or less perfect which is incredible. I have never in >10 benchmades, near as many spydercos and emersons and even a few zero tolerances ever seen a knife that even gets close to the WORST sebenza I've ever owned. I sold the first two I owned because the handle shape didnt agree with me at the time, or I wanted a super thick tacti-cool knife, or some dumb **** like that. This one is going to my grave with me along with my rolex and my first Parker 51.

Also CRK will let you take the knife down without voiding the warranty (they include the alan key for it) which is pretty cool.


----------



## Seth

I have to +1 on Chris Reeve; I own eight of them. Quality control is perfect, blades are almost always perfectly centered, lockup perfect and feel in the hand nice. Unfortunately price on new ones is tightly controlled, but buying used is a good option. CRK will do a 'spa' treatment no matter where the knife came from for something like $30.


----------



## panda

hmm, anybody use an mcusta basic?


----------



## TurdMuffin

Either a zt0551 or a kershaw cryo


----------



## Namaxy

Benchmark - use it almost every day.


----------



## Chuckles

Don't know anything about the mcusta.

If you are using your pocket knife for food the Al Mar Eagle Ultralight might be worth a look. It seems to be a lockback small petty.


----------



## AC-Bus

Benchmade Mini-Griptilian. Don't leave home without it. Opens many boxes and bags at work.


----------



## maiko

also recommend the sebenza--i use the small, but the regular is good too


----------



## maiko

The Al Mar lightweight series (eagle or falcon) are also great choices and long-time classics. Some turn their nose at AUS-8 (especially among the "hard use folder" crowd), but these knives are pocket scalpels that hold a decent edge and are much easier to sharpen than many more modern steels commonly used in folders.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

I also have a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian. Great little knife.


----------



## Chifunda

Large Sebenza, BG42 blade. Don't recall exactly when I got it and I no longer have its "birth certificate", but it's been at least ten years. During that time I've owned a Pat Crawford, a Strider AR, a couple of Microtechs, several Benchmades and a number of Spydercos.

Most of the others are gone, but the Sebenza keeps on truckin'.


----------



## Castalia

Just got a carbon fiber small sebenza. I am enjoying it but blew my knife budget for a long time to come.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Small Gerber


----------



## kostantinos

SOG tanto


----------



## maiko

Castalia said:


> Just got a carbon fiber small sebenza. I am enjoying it but blew my knife budget for a long time to come.



very nice. how do you like that blade profile?


----------



## KitchenCommander

I was in to pocket knives before coming over here, so this is my kind of thread. I have somewhat "completed" my folding knife collection, so I found Kitchen knives as the obvious next step. My current drawer of knives I rotate through is as follows. I have most of everything in the photo below, and some that have been added. I haven't taken a current photo of my knife drawer in some time.




[/URL][/IMG]

Spyderco
Sage 2 titanium
Cally 3 carbon fiber with ZDP
Southard with a custom scale I made
Stretch ZDP (not carried much)
Dragonfly ZDP

Benchmade
581 with M390
707 Sequel
556 Mini Grip with M4 blade
Kulgera
Mini Skirmish
Lum Tanto (not shown)(weekend knife)

ZT
550
556 (not shown)

Chris Reeve
Cocobolo Inlay Large Sebenza (not carried much)
Gabon Ebony Inlay Large Sebenza (not carried much)
Umnumzaan
Gold Leaf Small Sebenza (special occasion knife)




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Castalia

Not quite as thin and "slicy" as the small Spydercos I have been carrying for the past few years, but the modified sheepsfoot shape seems more practical to me for day to day cutting than the regular sebenza profile (though that gold leaf version above is very cool). It is very comfortable to slide your thumb or forefinger along the spine out towards the tip for fine control. It is solid and I am looking forward to carrying it for years to come.


----------



## panda

anybody use MCusta?


----------



## Castalia

Koki from Japanese Chefs Knife seems to have a second site called japaneseknifedirect.com. Lots of good looking Mcustas there but I have not tried one:






It looks like they also make kitchen knives too:


----------



## tcmx3

panda said:


> anybody use MCusta?



I was considering buying one years ago but they are very small and the reports I got were that they were typical quality for the area. I cant recall if I've seen one in person.

in that vein I can heartily recommend William Henry, however.


----------



## panda

i'm looking hard at the tactility in black micarta, but can't find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## Castalia

GPkinves has several in black micarta but not the tactility.


----------



## FrankTheTank

Been using my Leatherman Skeletool as my current EDC. Best pocket knife ever. Its actually my second skeletool because I lost the first one a while back. 

Leatherman Skeletool CX
Al Mar Ultralight 
Benchmade Mini Barrage
H&K Scorch Code 3
Kershaw Leek


----------



## steelcity

Spyderco PM2


----------



## Cashn

SOG or CRKT have been what I've been carrying lately, usually in the $40-$70 range. I will use my pocket knife for things it's specifically not meant to be used for prying, screwdriver, whenever a sharp piece of metal will come in handy. So I don't really spend a lot of money on my pocket knives, just something that is comfortable and slender enough to not be a big obstruction in my pocket. I've never destroyed a knife using it the way I do but if I did I wouldn't be bummed seeing how much I spent on it.


----------



## tcmx3

maybe look into an atwood tool? or a wallet card?

part of why I carry a sebenza is that if I lost it I could get a knife of identical quality easily. maybe not cheaply, but it doesnt take much effort.


----------



## Cashn

Just checked out the Atwood tools and while they are cool it's not something I would like to carry around. I'm 25 and need something I can drop in the mud, wash off and not worry about. I wouldn't feel good carrying around a several hundred dollar knife in my pocket worrying about it. Besides my own misuse I find my knife comes in use when I least expect it, SHTF moments. Breaking down boxes and that kind of crap? Meh I generally find it easier not having a tool in one hand and just using both hands. Dropping a keg on a beer line during the rush and needing to cut it down so you can fit it back on to the nipple? Hell yeah, Sure there are better tools but when I need it in a pinch I've got no problem reaching for my knife and putting it through hell. Kitchen knives are the exact opposite just for the record hehe.


----------



## maiko

redisburning said:


> I was considering buying one years ago but they are very small and the reports I got were that they were typical quality for the area.


red--what do you mean by "typical quality for the area"?


----------



## maiko

redisburning said:


> part of why I carry a sebenza is that if I lost it I could get a knife of identical quality easily. maybe not cheaply, but it doesnt take much effort.



agreed... CRK's precision is amazing. one of the reasons i carry one as well. i've seen so much variability come out of some spyderco products that i typically don't buy them any more unless i can pick the best one out of 3 or 4.


----------



## kuromaku

Doug Ritter RSK Mk1 in S30V (very similar to the original Benchmade Griptilian)






Carried this guy around for about 10 years now... doesn't have the best edge retention, but tends to stay acceptably sharp for long periods of time.


----------



## dreamwrx

I work in an office environment so I have my CRK Mnandi in Draindrop Damascus (Devin Thomas) Snakewood inlay.


----------



## clintonior

Today a Spyderco Delica 2 in ATS-55 propriatary SS.


----------



## Matus

I lost mine Super blue Dragonfly and will probably replace it one with HAP 40 steel blade once out (sometimes this year?) But now I am strongly tempted by the large Sebenza 21 for outdoor activities - looks like a very nice slicer with very functional design - but has Shigefusa gyuto price ...


----------



## tcmx3

Matus said:


> I lost mine Super blue Dragonfly and will probably replace it one with HAP 40 steel blade once out (sometimes this year?) But now I am strongly tempted by the large Sebenza 21 for outdoor activities - looks like a very nice slicer with very functional design - but has Shigefusa gyuto price ...



you wont regret it.

Ive carried most of the major production company's knives; Striders, Spydercos, Benchmades, Emersons, Zero Tolerance, Microtech. Ive had a chance to fondle an awful lot more (including Hinderers, William Henry).

A Large Sebenza 21 is the only knife I carry.

I can think of only one item I have ever purchased that I thought was a better value proposition than a large 21: my cherished OM 50/2 Auto-Macro; a lens that is so good I sold my Leica M2 and Zeiss 50/2 Planar within a month of purchasing it not because I thought the OM was almost as good but because suddenly every image I took with any other lens seemed inadequate in comparison. 

I sold 2 large 21s before I figured it out. I dont know what possessed me to try again, but I sold off nearly the entirety of my collection after I got the third one. There's definitely a difference between a Sebenza and even a nice spyderco like a Techno or a ZDP-189 Lum Chinese. With age comes wisdom or some **** like that.


----------



## EdipisReks

I usually carry 90s vintage Benchmade Elishewitz ATS-34 folder (I have three of them, two brand new in box, I like it so much: it's really the perfect knife, in my opinion), or a Spyderco large Bob Lum (the Bob Lum Spyderco feels really special, and the Spyderco VG-10 takes a great, great edge). These are both fairly large knives, but Spyderco has a smaller version of the Lum.


----------



## panda

mcusta annyone??


----------



## Matus

redisburning said:


> you wont regret it.
> 
> Ive carried most of the major production company's knives; Striders, Spydercos, Benchmades, Emersons, Zero Tolerance, Microtech. Ive had a chance to fondle an awful lot more (including Hinderers, William Henry).
> 
> A Large Sebenza 21 is the only knife I carry.



Sebenza seems to be "industry standard" in high end production pocket knives. There is awful amount of nice knives around that price, I am trying to figure out what would be the best for me (with very eager help from guys at bladeforums), but I am trying to be careful as I do not have personal experience with these kind of knives - very most of which I would have to order from outside EU. Sebenza can be had directly in Germany and if I do not like it I can simply send it back within 2 weeks (must love the German laws from time to time  ) So unless some other knife rally vows me, than I will get the "plain" large Sebenza.


----------



## Dream Burls

Nothing like a large sebenza for heavy use. I carry the mnandi because of its size. Living in NYC you need to have a very non conspicuous EDC.


----------



## Stearate

I'm looking to replace my old mini griptilian in 154cm. I love the knife but I'm looking to go sharper, ideally carbon. I work in an office/lab so no heavy prying or abuse, just opening boxes, prepping media, and the occasional steak burrito. Anyone have know of a good option?


----------



## Matus

Stearate said:


> I'm looking to replace my old mini griptilian in 154cm. I love the knife but I'm looking to go sharper, ideally carbon. I work in an office/lab so no heavy prying or abuse, just opening boxes, prepping media, and the occasional steak burrito. Anyone have know of a good option?



I do not have quite as much experience with folding knives, but I would have a look at the Spyderco offerings. It if course all depends on your budget, but something ilke Delica or Caly 3 (and several other models with blade shape similar to caly) could be a ticket. And yes - there were limited (so call 'sprint') runs of several spyderco knives in super blue steel - I had the Caly 3.5 (solid super blue steel), but several other models (inlcuding Delica) were available in the super blue clad with stainless. You may have a hard time to get one.

If the budget is no problem than you may want to check out the small Sebenza or Mnandi from Chris Revee. Also have a look at the smaller models from LionSteel.


----------



## Matus

OK, there is a reason why I have mentioned the small Sebenza above ... the postman today brought a little package and inside was ... a small Sebenza and also Spyderco Worker. I will take a few days to decide whether to keep any of the two (I should rather say I will try hard to persuade myself to send one back) - they are both really lovely.


----------



## Matus

And I completely forgot - there is also the Spyderco Air - small lovely gentleman's knife with M4 (semi-stainless tool steel) blade. Check it out.


----------



## senryu

EdipisReks said:


> I usually carry 90s vintage Benchmade Elishewitz ATS-34 folder (I have three of them, two brand new in box, I like it so much: it's really the perfect knife, in my opinion), or a Spyderco large Bob Lum (the Bob Lum Spyderco feels really special, and the Spyderco VG-10 takes a great, great edge). These are both fairly large knives, but Spyderco has a smaller version of the Lum.



That Elishewitz is a beautiful thing. Like the boxy BMW's we also had in the 90's, the lines are strong and simple. I had a Stryker, the old one with the assisted opening, but would have dropped it in a second for the Elishewitz if I'd had the cojones to spend that much. Now I'm onto the kitchen thing and German law isn't fantastic for street carrying.


----------



## eugen_onegin

Just picked up a used Carter neck knife but I carry around more often a higonokami folder.


----------



## deltaplex

I carried one of the Jess Horn Spyderco C34Ps forever, but it got lost in the jumble somewhere up at my In-Laws place (I'm still holding out hope). So I've recently dusted off an old Elishewitz custom Stryker from the late 90's (the design Benchmade used for their production line). Blade is a little thick for what I have been accustomed to, but I enjoy it more each time I handle it.


----------



## eugen_onegin

I carry a Carter neck knife and a Higonokami. You may need 2 knives, you just never know...irate1:


----------



## panda

are those j-pocket knives easy to open/close? I'd be concerned with easily getting rusty as well.. Any with pocket clips?


----------



## TimoNieminen

Easy to open and close. They don't lock. They're thin - mine is 5.5mm thick, in total, with a 2mm thick blade.

Never seen one with a pocket clip, but you could put one on (using the lanyard hole).


----------



## joyless

I found higonokami to be slightly loose over time, but it's an easy fix. Too bad I have lost two already...


----------



## Twistington

Most days a Real Steel E571


----------



## deltaplex

My old friend has been found! it's really the perfect shape and size for an EDC. The interesting thing is I didn't notice the F&F on it until I carried around the custom made in the interim, but now I notice little things here and there that I didn't before.






Edit: GOT IT


----------



## deltaplex

Edit: this got the pic to show for me







Twistington said:


> Most days a Real Steel E571


----------



## HHH Knives

Something "custom" 
My friend Neil Lindsay made this one for me. Its HHH damascus and some deep blue almost black mammoth ivory scales. Mokume bolsters  

Loving it


----------



## spoiledbroth

I really like this thread. What do you pocket knife guys think of the kershaw leek? good cheap edc ? 14c28n 3" drop point (hollow ground?) for 44USD shipped...


----------



## linecooklife

spoiledbroth said:


> I really like this thread. What do you pocket knife guys think of the kershaw leek? good cheap edc ? 14c28n 3" drop point (hollow ground?) for 44USD shipped...



I wouldn't consider myself a pocket knife guy but you can't go wrong with Kershaw. Iv had a Kershaw ken onion leek in my back pocket everyday for 5 years. It's my quick easy grab for cutting boxes or packaging. Still flips like a charm and sharpens easy. Also it's quick and easy to open and close with one hand which is great when you other hand is wrist deep in chickens.


----------



## Matus

Since I got into pocket knives I have on and off relationship with Small Sebenza 21 even though I have to admit it is so simple, robust and well made, that it is hard to ignore. I have put my hands on loads of pocket knives over past few months (see below), a few stood out in one or another way:

Spyderco Delica - just really fits hand well, not too expensive, very practical blade shape. All-around EDC - I will probably get one sooner or later

Spyderco Leafstorm - a really particular design with short strong blade. The handle design people either hate or love. I liked it 

Spyderco Dragonfly - great big little knife - excellent for all small tasks short of cutting your stake or 'bratwurst' as I find the blade a tad too short for that. Very good grip which one would not expect give the size. Feather light too.

Freeman 451 Button Lock Flipper - heavy duty folder - not really for cutting your afternoon apple. Excellent handle, very stout and smooth - an excellent value in its category (I count it in 'mid-tech' knives). Loos super cool too.

Spyderco Worker - I just love the design. The blade is relatively strong with pronounced hollow grind. Not a slicer, but a very cool utility knife even if it could be a little less butt-heavy. But I just love it (and may get it in the future again)

Spyderco Chaparral - interesting knife with very thin blade. Great EDC - sexy and slim, but it somehow did not really fit my taste. 

Southard Tolk - a BIG flipper, very well made - even slightly larger than Large Sebenza. It is still in my drawer, but I will probably be selling it - too much of a knife for me. But I love the blade and handle shape. Fits hand perfectly.

Kershaw Leak - excellent city EDC - the blade is very thin - a real slicer. The opening is assisted (though not automatic) which I did not like quite as much. Very good value IMO and can even be had with more fancy steel if 14c28 should not be good enough.

Great Eastern Cutlery - Northfields #38 grinling whittler - some of the most complicated traditional patterns (has split back) and a real jevel of a knife. Made in a way knives have been made for more than 100 years. All blades are 1095 steel. I actually plan to use it for whittling. The stag handle is really nice.

Northwoods Willamette whittler - actually also made by Great Eastern Cutlery. I just could not resist that blue camel bone handles. It is one cute little knife.

I actually have one or two more on the way - I really fell for the traditional folders recently. I must find the way out before it gets too expensive


----------



## panda

southard looks sweet, until i saw how much they run for. i can't justify more than $100-ish for a pocket knife where its main purpose is opening boxes and plastic bags. that said, i'm in need of a heavy duty(completely water proof) one that is also slim. i had a kershaw before but the liner lock is completely rusted and somehow seized up so the blade won't even come out. i just threw it away instead of rehabbing it as i know it would just rust again.


----------



## tkern

panda said:


> southard looks sweet, until i saw how much they run for. i can't justify more than $100-ish for a pocket knife where its main purpose is opening boxes and plastic bags. that said, i'm in need of a heavy duty(completely water proof) one that is also slim. i had a kershaw before but the liner lock is completely rusted and somehow seized up so the blade won't even come out. i just threw it away instead of rehabbing it as i know it would just rust again.



Spyderco delica 4. I've been using one for a couple months now and its great.


----------



## panda

had a spyderco(got stolen unfortunately), it was great except i hated the location of the release button, it needs to be on the bottom of the handle right near the pivot for one handed operation.


----------



## Matus

The Tolk would be a bit of overkill for opening boxes. As mentoined already the Delica would make a good Job there, but even Dragonfly is more than enough for that. If you need knife that can withstand salty water, than Spyderco has knives with H1 steel (contains Nitrogen instead of Carbon and do not rust at all) - you can check them *here*.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Well I ended up getting an Ontario Rat model 1 (it's the less gentlemanly size)... it was on sale at amazon for 40 CAD so I figured, cannot really beat the price and would make a nice xmas gift for myself. I think the scales are g10, the blade is aus8 which I have some experience with. 

I took some pictures. Actually quite impressed with this for the price! Have not had to sharpen it yet, but I'm just a city slicker. Boxes don't seem to be any trouble for the edge, I stropped a microbevel onto it.














I hope to find an equally good value "gentleman's folder" because admittedly alot of people are intimidated by this thing.


----------



## LookingGood

titanium pocket knife is my favourite but there are lots of great knives out there. I've used this knife for years and it has great quality.


----------



## Matus

I have to admit that since I got into traditional pocket knives (which are mostly slipjoints), I have learned that for little daily tasks a lock is not needed. Currently I carry the BladeForums 2015 forum knife - a sweet little knife with some 53g, 2 blades (440C, larger clip point and small sheepsfoot), just under 10cm closed. I still do carry the small Sebenza in my shoulder bag, but actually consider it to switch to large Sebenza for outdoor carry.

The Forum knife was made by Canal Street Cuttlery and to my knowledge these were the last knives they made before they folded.

Advantage of the traditional slipjoint is that it does not scare people around in the office environment 

Here the 2015 forum knife (I was trying to be a little creative  ):















EDIT: for those that look for a good value simple knives that are not too modern and 'tactical' - traditnional knives can be had for under $100 (e.g. from W.R. Case or the simpler GEC models=) or even less from Rough Rider (should be around $30). The forum knife was a little under $100 (for US buyers that is)


----------



## riba

I am pleasantly pleased with traditional knife (resolza pattadesa) I found during holidays in Sardinia, quite a bit of history there



Patadesa

I really like the knives made by Davide Steri ( see http://davidesteri.jimdo.com/coltelli/coltelli-regionali-sardi/ )


----------



## DSChief

The only knife I carry on any regular basis is a first gen. SOG Tomcat I picked up at the Base Exchange while still on Active duty
pre 1990,
not my pic, but it shows the correct S.M.Ca engraving


----------



## Jovidah

Dardeau said:


> I use an opinel, so when I lose it once a year I don't get sad.


Ditto. I used to say 'who cares how easy they sharpen; I lose them before they get blunt'. But turns out for the price it's actually a great steel & blade as well. Surprised there aren't more people using or recommending these. Main downside is that the wood grips have some give over time and they don't do well with water. 
I don't really do EDC or anything; only carry a knife on vacations so it mostly sees action cutting cheese & sausages and cutting nylon rope for rappels. 

Will be upgrading soon to a Mora; another great bang for your buck knife with pretty decent steel. Also to use alongside the Victorinox the army gave me that only has _serrated_ blades... :eyebrow:


----------



## panda

i like opinels just fine, but they are not exactly easy open/close. all these replies, yet no one has chimed in on mcusta pocket knives..


----------



## Matus

I have had a chance to briefly try the Eka Swede 92 - now that is a well made knife. No fancy materials, just a well HT 19c27 blade, strong lock and handle that fills your hand. In US available probably for around $50. I am now ordering Swede 60 with bubinga handle.

Here the Swede 92 next to Sounthard Tolk (which I am selling) and small Sebenza (which I will probably keep as I like it too much  )


----------



## Mrmnms

i have a little Benchmade. wanted to try 390 steel


----------



## sergeysus

I have many pocket knives.... these days I prefer the longer versions around 12cm DAlbrac


----------



## panda

decided i want to get a spyderco dragonfly 2 in super blue, but they appear to be discontinued and not in stock anywhere. dont see any on the bay either, anyone know of any other sources?


----------



## mikedtran

Hattori Cowry-X Higonokami =)


----------



## XooMG

I've got the ZDP model, and wanted to find the super blue model, but wasn't successful. Other than the clip bending and coming loose, the ZDP189 one has been holding up well after being thinned down pretty significantly.


----------



## mikedtran

XooMG said:


> I've got the ZDP model, and wanted to find the super blue model, but wasn't successful. Other than the clip bending and coming loose, the ZDP189 one has been holding up well after being thinned down pretty significantly.



Didn't even know they made a ZDP model of the higonokami, there is also the VG-10 model.

Does the ZDP model look very similar to the Cowry-X model? Any pictures, I know you are quite the photographer =)


----------



## XooMG

mikedtran said:


> Didn't even know they made a ZDP model of the higonokami, there is also the VG-10 model.
> 
> Does the ZDP model look very similar to the Cowry-X model? Any pictures, I know you are quite the photographer =)


Sorry, my post was a response to Panda's search for a Spyderco DF2. I have not yet acquired a higonokami because I cannot find one that I like in terms fof shape, geometry, and quality materials.


----------



## Dardeau

I carry a Spyderco ZDP Caly that my partner bought me after she lost my Caly in AS.


----------



## Castalia

This site has some unusual and hard to find spydercos:http://www.bentoboxshop.com/

I did not see any superblue dragonflys available though there are several other unique dragonfly choices there. I cannot vouch for the site because I have not ordered from them before.


----------



## El Pescador

Manix II s30v sprint 
Mini Griptillian D2


----------



## jacko9

I have a Benchmade Bali Song with ATS-34 steel - it sharpens quite nicely with my Shapton Glass stones. This knife is almost 15 years old.


----------



## Matus

I think it is time to update my status as I do not seem to be able to keep the same pocket knife for too long  In the course of equipping my shop with tools I sold the small Sebenza and the Southard Tolk (trade still pending). I got Spyderco Delica in HAP40 steel. I could have loved this knife had Spyderco went with monosteel blade instead of stainless clad one. The resulting blade (which is at the spine only some 2.5mm thick) has too much flex to be used for tougher tasks. Not that it would tend to break, it just flexes and that makes it hard to make precise cuts. Otherwise the knife is great - goes through cardboard and holds edge very well. Easy to sharpen too. It lives in my workshop as knife for everything (OK, I use my Iisaki Aito for the tough stuff)





My other new knife that is meat as a replacement for my Tolk is Eka Swede 60 carbon (as outdoor pocket knife, so to say). This is a discontinued model (I think the replacement is Swede 92 and I just happen to like the 60 more). It is a really robust knife (the back spring is a sandwich from 3 plates) with great steel (UHB20C - Bohler version of 1095). On top of that it can be adjusted with just a coin and should one wish so - custom scales should be super easy to do, as the knife has internal frame that has just a basic rectangular shape. So I will definitely try to me my own scales - just for the fun of it 

Here next to Tolk for size comparison:


----------



## panda

since spyderco AS isnt available anywhere, i'm moving on to other options. anyone have feedback on al mar falcon? i like the sleek non flashy design and blade shape (looks like a paring knife)


----------



## Matus

Almar knives are reportedly superbly made. They are also relatively pricey for an AUS-8 blades (one of their larger EDC models is a available i ZDP though). So if you are not hunting for the latest super steel, than it could be an excellent choice. I have considered them myself for their simple, non tactical look.


----------



## panda

i just really liked the idea of kitchen knife carbon steel, but it's for opening boxes, steel is not going to matter.


----------



## Matus

Those Spyderco AS were actually great - I had Caly 3.5 and also the little Dragonfly, which I sadly lost. You should really look at ZDP Delica or the HAP Delica or Dragonfly. I found that for opening boxes, the Dragonfly was great. To cut them down you may prefer Delica with its large handle. 

If price is not a problem, than check out Spyderco Mantra (there are 2 models with differently shaped blades) - it has M4 steel blade - that should do great on cardboard. Pretty thin blade too.


----------



## panda

mantra 2, yes!!! just what i've been looking for (release lever on edge side of handle not spine, paring knife shape blade), thank you matus. it's pricey but hell, i'm going to try and not lose it. m4 is carbon? even better!


----------



## Dardeau

That mantra 2 looks nice. The Caly you sold me is the one that my girl lost. The ZDP she replaced it with is nice, but the AS one was pretty special. I keep hoping it will turn up around the house.


----------



## Matus

M4 is very tough, high alloy semi stainless steel. Grail for many pocket knife users.

I hope that Caly will eventually turn up - the super blue spyderco are really great. I guess I should repeat that trip to Norway to find my Dragonfly


----------



## Matus

Panda, checj out also the Kershaw Leek. Very thin blade too and comes in different steels - even Elmax or CPM D2.


----------



## panda

i've come to the realization that a paring knife shape is not ideal for cardboard/plastic materials. i'm thinking a fat spine with taper and a low nose tip flat grind 3" length. any ideas? i'm guessing caly 3. but i really want that in super blue!!


----------



## linecooklife

I keep a spyderco paramilitary 2 in my back pocket at all times. Iv had it for a few months super sturdy and smooth action. I did have to swap out the g10 scales for carbon fiber tho, the g10 is tough to get out of my pocket


----------



## Dardeau

The Caly three fits my needs perfectly. If my AS Caly ever turns back up, I'll give you the ZDP, just so you'll have a stainless knife. Ill find it if I ever move, she lost it inside our house.


----------



## scubagolf

Nice! Been collecting custom folders for a while, I posted some of my collection on IG.


----------



## Matus

For cardboard you want cca 3" wharncliffe blade - as thin and as stiff as possible, and a full size handle with no hot spots (I was not too crazy about tghe Caly 3.5 handle shape - too edgey for harder work), and some wear resitant steel.


----------



## Jovidah

What's with the need to cut cardboard all day... you guys work in logistics or stocking shelves or something?


----------



## Matus

Nah, not really, but I did have time when a lot of boxes were coming and I needed to cut them down to medium sized pieces so they fit the bin, and there the differences between knives were quite obvious. I am actually planning to make a small wharncliffe fixed blade for that very purpose - out of some tough tool steel.


----------



## Jovidah

Not to be obnoxious, but wouldn't it be easier to just use scissors? 

Also... best thing for cutting open boxes is still...a box cutter. Just cut the tape to open, not the box. Worked well enough back in the day when I actually was opening boxes all day in a summer job...


----------



## panda

Those things last about half a day before they go dull. Besides its not just boxes being cut and not exactly pocket friendly either.

What is wharncliffe?


----------



## Dardeau

Like a santoku tip for your pocket knife or a sheepsfoot paring knife.


----------



## panda

or box cutter tip?


----------



## Matus

The upper 2 blades are wharncliffe (straight edge with pointy tip), the bottom one is sheepsfoot (straight edge with not quite as pointy tip):


----------



## Chuckles

> 04-07-2016, 08:29 AMJovidah
> What's with the need to cut cardboard all day... you guys work in logistics or stocking shelves or something?




This is a pic of receiving an order of Penne noodles, 10 pallets worth. So yeah, stocking and receiving are a part of the job. Lots of cardboard going in and out of restaurants.


----------



## XooMG

Seems like a bottle of acetone would be handy.


----------



## mag1

sebenza, xm18, blur, mnandi


----------



## Jovidah

Chuckles said:


> This is a pic of receiving an order of Penne noodles, 10 pallets worth. So yeah, stocking and receiving are a part of the job. Lots of cardboard going in and out of restaurants.



Still doesn't really explain how you're supposed to cut the cardboard. You cut the tape at the side and you can tear open the top of the box... if you want to break down the box you do the same at the bottom. I actually did a few summer job at a wholesaler where we did nothing but stocking shelves and we actually never cut a single piece of cardboard. When you only cut the tape a simple box cuter lasts you for ages... If you really insist on cutting apart boxes scissors work a lot better than any knife.
I can see why knife afficionado's _like_ to have fancy pocket knives, but I just have difficulty seeing the 'need'. It's not like you're using it for survival purposes (for which a folder would suck anyway). It feels a bit like trying to find a use for the toys you want/have instead of a use-driven search for a tool.


----------



## panda

Unless you have something to offer the discussion about pocket knives I suggest you not concern yourself with our justifications of it's usage.


----------



## panda

yo chuckymcchz, 1 pallett ok, but 10!!?? you feeding an army?


----------



## Chuckles

> Still doesn't really explain how you're supposed to cut the cardboard



Didn't realize I was supposed to explain how to cut cardboard with a knife. I find it pretty intuitive. I guess you could use a scissors. Doesn't seem super practical to carry them around in your pocket all day everyday though. I also use a pocket knife for cutting plastic wrapped pallets and speed racks and for cutting food. I find a pocket knife to be a very practical tool to have on hand.




> yo chuckymcchz, 1 pallett ok, but 10!!?? you feeding an army?



We serve 30,000 people a week on average but sometimes we're busy. That pic was taken in December which can get a little crazy.


----------



## panda

don't you love stirring the kettle with shovel sized paddles? i always pretend i'm riding a canoe while using one.


----------



## Chuckles

Panda- 

That still doesn't explain how you paddle a canoe with a shovel. I can see why canoeing aficionados _like_ to have fancy canoe shovels, but I just have difficulty seeing the 'need'.

:clown:


----------



## panda

Because you can't carry a handheld motor in your pocket. But you can wear a paddle on your back.


----------



## Jovidah

Chuckles said:


> Didn't realize I was supposed to explain how to cut cardboard with a knife. I find it pretty intuitive. I guess you could use a scissors. Doesn't seem super practical to carry them around in your pocket all day everyday though. I also use a pocket knife for cutting plastic wrapped pallets and speed racks and for cutting food. I find a pocket knife to be a very practical tool to have on hand.


I guess what I was trying to say was that in all the jobs I had where I was essentially taking stuff out of cardboard boxes all day, no one was ever cutting a box...we always cut the tape...for which any kind of box cutter or even a blunt butter knife would suffice. Box cutters were actually fairly practical as you can just put the blade back in...

To be fair, I don't entirely disqualify the use of having any pocket knife at all. But I've always been puzzled why I should spend over a 100 euros on something that my 10 euro Opinel knifes do just as well or better. I absolutely love my Opinels for 'civilian' usage, and while the steel might not be spectacular they cut spectacularly well. 

My only real gripe with it is that the wooden grips don't play too well with humidity... so for my military kit I have a stainless Mora companion (to have a proper blade alongside the government issue Victorinox that comes with...serrated blades :scared4. Pretty unbreakable, easy to sharpen, you can treat it like **** and in the rare case you actually lose them they are incredibly cheap to replace. 
In fact, but maybe this is just me, but the lifespan of a pocket knife has for me always been solely determined by the time it took for me to lose it...


----------



## panda

Do you work in a kitchen? If not, why are you even in this sub forum?


----------



## Jovidah

I have actually spent the last 2 years working in a kitchen, albeit a large hospital one. What we used there was however much much worse (think 30 cent chinese plastic paring knifes). Utterly dangerous at opening vacuum packaging but never had any problems with boxes.
But I wasn't aware it was a requirement to be a professional cook to participate in a discussion on pocket knives...:rolleyes2:


----------



## Matus

Guys, let's just be nice. The is not justification needed for anyone to take part in any discussion around here. I would add a few words on those cardboard boxes. Our paper bin has 250l and it gets emptied just once a month, so if I want to fit inside more than just a few boxes, I have to cut them down to sheets not larger than some 50x50cm, so even as private person, just ordering some common stuff the cardboard may add up quickly. Indeed - one does not necessarily need 100+ knife to get that job done, but cheap knives with poor edge holding are not much fun to use as cardboard is rather abrasive stuff.


----------



## panda

No but this is Back of the house sub forum, in the biz is implied and I thought pretty self explanatory. You are giving us crap about wanting a nicer pocket knife. Why do you care what its usage is?


----------



## cheflivengood

Chuckles said:


> Didn't realize I was supposed to explain how to cut cardboard with a knife. I find it pretty intuitive. I guess you could use a scissors. Doesn't seem super practical to carry them around in your pocket all day everyday though. I also use a pocket knife for cutting plastic wrapped pallets and speed racks and for cutting food. I find a pocket knife to be a very practical tool to have on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We serve 30,000 people a week on average but sometimes we're busy. That pic was taken in December which can get a little crazy.



where do you work?


----------



## panda

just bought a caly3 super blue, gotta admit i am just as excited for it as i am a new kitchen knife.


----------



## Matus

panda said:


> No but this is Back of the house sub forum, in the biz is implied and I thought pretty self explanatory. You are giving us crap about wanting a nicer pocket knife. Why do you care what its usage is?



Look, you have started this thread with a post that had no particular relationship to professional cooking biz and the whole thread developed that way. Frankly - I have not really noticed in which subforum the thread was posted because of its original contents - and I apologize for the numerous comments I have posted with the non-biz-related content. 

If you find that comments posted here are not appropriate for this subforum, than maybe the whole thread should be either closed, or moved to off-topic. But patronising others becasue they do not share your views on whether or not to cut carboard boxes does not come over quite as friendly as may have assumed.


----------



## panda

matus, i think you mistook that bit as directed at you which was definitely not the case, if you go back a page you can see whom i was having a not so friendly vibe with. i only brought that up because i felt that person really wasnt contributing to the discussion instead just being annoying.

anyways lets put that bit aside. i have a feeling you have experience with dying G10 scales or at least know the process? i would prefer to have it in black and not the light grey. any words of advice on that matter?


----------



## Matus

Panda, I appreciate your reply. I just though that what was said could have been expressed differente, but I agree, let's leave that behind.

Yes - I did try to dye the G10 scales on the cally, but contrary to FRN, it did not go well. I followed the recipe, but the scales came out very uneven. I then tried another color, but the result was not too nice. Like the dye did not want to penetrate the G10. Even with times that would have turned the scales dark. You may have better lucj with black dye - in fact most people who tried to dye G10 scales on Spyderco knives reported good rezult. I am wondering whether the scales wers impregnated with something that prevented the dyeing.


----------



## panda

Was there a specific set of instructions to follow? Like taking the knife apart or just dunk the whole thing? Maybe yours had a coating, such as water repellant spray.


----------



## Matus

I did take the knfie apart as it is relatively easy (get some of the low strength loctite to secure the screws aferwards).

Ha - I just found my thread on this topic I have posted back then *HERE* - I think there is more information than I can manage to remember now 

Caly3.5 is really a unique knife (in retrospective I would have maybe appreciated more the 3 instead of 3.5 as for me it is a utility blade and there smaller balde can be of advantage), but I could not really EDC it as it was just too 'tactical' for guys around. When I take out my bladeforums 2015 forum knife (slipjoint), nobody seems to care - even at the office.


----------



## panda

isnt g10 epoxy and fiberglass? hence already pretty saturated so i i would think not surprising that the stuff does not want to take in much dye.

your caly looked sweet, especially with the forced patina.

wait, it is held on with pins, how do you remove the blade?? and having to use loctite seems too much effort. could i just dump the whole knife in dye bath instead without damage?


----------



## Matus

You are right about G10, but there are some pretty nice dying results online.

Since there is also vinegar added in the dye, I would not want to bath the whole knife in it. But you could try it without vinegar.

My Caly was put together with screws at least the blade.


----------



## panda

yikes i didnt even think about the possible ramifications of leaving carbon blade in water solution. i was more worried about the pivot/locking mechanism. perhaps leave it in open position and only submerge the handle part with the blade sitting above the liquid. guess i can tape a string to the blade to hold it up.


----------



## Matus

On the other hand, you should not need longer than a few minutes, so it may not be quite as bad.


----------



## panda

yeah, besides i plan on forcing a patina anyway, might as well vinegar+dye etch it  i've done a ferric chloride etch before on kitchen knives and didnt like the rough finish it left on the blade as it caused a lot of drag. maybe it was because i left it on too long.

considering getting a smaller one for use around the house, i see there is dragonfly in hap40 available directly from spyderco, but it is clad. do you know if they will be releasing a solid one any time soon?


----------



## Matus

Just remember - when etching the blade make sure you do not get the etching agent on/in the pivot. 

Af far as I know (I do not frequent Spyderco forum much recently) there are no solid HAP40 blades planned for any of their models - most probably so that users do not fear rust too much. They should bring the dragonfly with M4 steel - that would be cool


----------



## panda

so i do have to take it apart then, otherwise how do i not get it on the pivot? just loosen the torqx screws and it should all pop out right?


----------



## Matus

panda said:


> so i do have to take it apart then, otherwise how do i not get it on the pivot? just loosen the torqx screws and it should all pop out right?



Something like that (it has been quite a while, but there is more info online). You do need to apply some pressure on the lockbar to release the pressure on the blade.


----------



## panda

how do these instructions look? http://www.holygoat.co.uk/blog/entry/2007-11-24-1

what have you done to me matus? i've just ordered a dragonfly2 in hap40 also.. i think that orange is hideous so that will be the first thing to get dye treatment.


----------



## Matus

That sounds about right. 

Yeah, pocket knives can be addictive as the variety of designs is MUCH larger than in kitchen knives (mostly because they are not quite as much performance driven - even crazy design will cut a rope or wood). That orange handle is not quite as orange in real life as it looks onine. And yould it prove too strong you can dye it (FRN is really piece of cake to dye - you can make it blade within few minutes) easily.

And you better completely avoid traditional slipjoint knives


----------



## glestain

Panda, why not ZDP189? Just wonder the reason behind.


----------



## panda

oh man, this knife is so freaking awesome!! perfect size to boot. no issues with the color of the scales, gonna leave it alone. although i would like to sand down the edges, it seems a little sharp. the blade is great, even cuts food pretty well.







i dont like zdp steel, it's chippy and is annoying to sharpen. i am interested in the hap40 however, although i wish it was solid mono instead of san mai. the solid mono aogami super on my caly is glorious.


----------



## Dardeau

The ZDP on mine isn't really chippy. I've used it as a screwdriver a few times with no issues.


----------



## Matus

I am glad you like it


----------



## Matus

And now the HAP40 Dragonfly became available on my favorite online shop. Now I am considering to swap my HAP40 Delica for the Dragonfly ... As I was checking it out my eyes fell again on the limited run os Spyderco Worker - I can not help it - I love that knife, just wish it had a bit more wear resistant blade steel than VG-10 (in particular given the price).


----------



## panda

what the crap, the wire clip got bent open a good half inch. i have no idea how this even happened. maybe it got caught on something while getting in/out of the car?? i bent it back, but it looks pretty beat up. can you buy replacement wire clips anywhere? i dont want the titanium flat ones i've seen online, i like the springiness of the wire ones.

oh, i should be getting my hap40 dragonfly today. already have the black rit dye ready


----------



## Matus

I would ask directly at Spyderco - the Caly wire clip should indeed be replaceable.

I would actually prefer the FRN to be white - then one could dye them to any color


----------



## panda

they emailed me saying i have to order over the phone for $9 shipped, fair enough. i have bent it back to where it will clip again, but i imagine i will have to replace it down the line.


----------



## panda

black dye was a huge success, looks as if it came this way stock. i actually prefer this dragonfly over the caly. find the FRN handle more comfortable and blade has better grind. too bad there is no hap40 caly with frn handle.


----------



## Matus

Glad it worked. I find that FRN dyes really nicely. I agre on the FRN vs G10 - the G10 on caly is unnecessarily edgy. But since the FRN is the 'low end' and G10 'higher end' material, you will not see higher end knives with G10 scales. And the FRN wear very little and does not catch dirt over time - something G10 will do (you may or may not like it).


----------



## stopbarking

I switch between an Spyderco Caly 3 and a Boker Plus Automat Kalashnikov 74. Steel on the Boker sucks but the teeth are strangely good for cutting cheesecloth without any stringy mess. I hang a ton of horseradish yogurt for labneh so I carry the Boker more often. Both are easy to sharpen and won't get me arrested in Boston for knife length. Not sure about the auto open on the Boker legally but I hope to never cross that bridge.

ZDP-189 requires a decent amount of patience to sharpen. You almost have to start over every time. Few passes on a 400 clean up a mess and then finish on a 1000 with a strop on a 4000. I leave it pretty toothy for an EDC. I'm not cutting brunoise just opening boxes, opening onion bags, and cutting butchers twine.


----------



## panda

I honestly think the little dragonfly in hap40 is a better knife than the caly SB. Sharpening a solid block of AS is not much fun either. if only I could get a bigger version of the df..


----------



## Matus

I was thinking exactly that - little bigger dragonfly-like knife would be cool.


----------



## senryu

large chinese sebenza 21 in allegedly D2 steel at 59-61. at 45 euros i don't mind using it for actual EDC things. stripping wire etc. 

the blade contour is kind of rounded where the sebenza has a flat spot, but that'll sharpen out just fine since the grind is a straight line. the thing has no play whatsoever. very solid 60% frame lock. the basic titanium handle is perfect and very grippy

the action was really scratchy but lapping the blade and washers to 6K took care of that. swings open with the slightest flick. i could have gone further, but.. it's a 45 euro knife.


----------



## PieMan

Vitrinox original Swiss Army Knife.

Any kind of knife with automatic action is very illegal here.


----------



## Matus

I was worried this thread was forgotten 

I still love my traditional slipjoint (bladeforums forum knife 2015) and the HAP40 Spyderco Delica does some heavy duty cutting in my workshop, but I have this little fella coming in about a week or two:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BM5EP0IhsL_/


----------



## tomhank1511

i think, i wanna a short gun =))


----------



## J_Style

I've been using my benchmade 550-1 in cpm-20cv. Gets a workout at the restaurant opening packages and breaking down boxes. Sharpened on my Gesshin 800 diamond for the first time today, now I need to get the 6000 diamond to finish it.


----------



## bennyprofane

Matus said:


> I was worried this thread was forgotten
> 
> I still love my traditional slipjoint (bladeforums forum knife 2015) and the HAP40 Spyderco Delica does some heavy duty cutting in my workshop, but I have this little fella coming in about a week or two:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM5EP0IhsL_/



Congrats, Matus, that is a beautiful knife! Please put up some more pics, once you have it.


----------



## Matus

I sure will - I will pick it up this week (on more package is arriving and I want to pick the both at the same time so I do not have to go to customs office twice). I am really curios about it - Caleb started to make pocked knives only very recently - this one is his 5th  I was pondering to get one of his knives for a long time (the smaller utility blades), but then he came out with this folding knife and I cound not resist any longer.


----------



## panda

as much as i like my caly3, i dont really care for how curved the blade is. so thinking al mar falcon next, but only if a pocket clip can be put on it?


----------



## Matus

panda said:


> as much as i like my caly3, i dont really care for how curved the blade is. so thinking al mar falcon next, but only if a pocket clip can be put on it?



Do you mean the Ultralight or the Classic? The Ultralight has a pocket clip, the classic does not.


----------



## zetieum

Opinel n°8, au carbone. Th eternal best ever. costs less than 10 euros (~10 US$). Easy, tu use, easy to maintain, super safe (i.e. you can block it closed or block it open easily).


----------



## Chuckles

Matus said:


> Do you mean the Ultralight or the Classic? The Ultralight has a pocket clip, the classic does not.





I've been looking at the eagle. I want it with the classic blade (without swedge) but with a thumb stud for one handed opening. It seems the ultralight is the only one with that combo. Really I want a one hand opening lockback paring knife and this seems like maybe the best available option.


----------



## panda

Leave it to chefs to want a pocket paring knife &#128513;


----------



## panda

al mar eagle ultralight




this thing is huge in person yet slim, freaking sweet!


----------



## Matus

Cool, panda. How does it work? Is the opening smooth, how does it cut?


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> al mar eagle ultralight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is huge in person yet slim, freaking sweet!



Uh oh, somebody's falling down another rabbit hole...


----------



## Graydo77

Been using a small lefty sebenza for the last 10 years at work. It takes a beating and keeps on going[emoji1]


----------



## cheflivengood

Nothing beats this action, durability, and the sound it makes is frightening. DSK Tactical Diamondback 2


----------



## bryan03

zetieum said:


> Opinel n°8, au carbone. Th eternal best ever. costs less than 10 euros (~10 US$). Easy, tu use, easy to maintain, super safe (i.e. you can block it closed or block it open easily).


----------



## panda

It's a bit bigger than a paring knife, more like a small petty. I should have gotten the falcon, lol. But this will be better for cutting food. Should have gotten one of these from the start, but I was so obsessed with having carbon steel I never considered practicality.

Opening is tight, but action is smooth. I imagine it will loosen up with use. It's easier to use one handed than the spyderco. Handle more comfortable as well, I was not a fan of g10 scales on caly. Out of box edge is very good so I didn't do initial sharpening, I am guessing steel is equivalent to mac pro which is perfectly fine for it's intended use.


----------



## daveb

Panda, Old shotgunning trick. When new actions are tight, rub some toothpaste on the friction points then cycle it a bunch of times. The toothpaste has just enough abrasive to loosen things a little but won't affect it long term. And the gun (knife) will smell minty fresh.:cool2:


----------



## panda

Will do, thanks. I keep some in my locker anyway &#128512;


----------



## panda

gave it a good use today. the larger size, i like it after all. it was awkward at first but once i got used to it it's way more useful. kind of like how everyone goes from tiny knives to upto 270 gyutos. the grind i need to work on, i dont like flat grinds, but it gives me a blank canvas to work an asymmetric convex into anyway.

chuckles, let us know what you think when you get one also.


----------



## tomsch

I'm just a home cook but always have my Chris Reeve large Insingo. Works great for cutting bags and stuff that I would not touch with my gyuto or even small paring knives that I try to keep very sharp.


----------



## partykrew

RAT model 2. love the Aus-8 steel. takes a super sharp edge (keep mine at around 3k) and holds it fairly well, as long as you aren't banging it on a steel surface. i use it mostly for fixing food wrap when people don't bother to do it themselves. :disdain:

plus sharpening it on the stones is great practice. if you can sharpen a pocket folder and keep a near perfect bevel, you can probably sharpen just about any large kitchen knife no problem, save for maybe single-bevel knives.


----------



## DanDan

Thread bump! 

Can anyone school me on Higonokamis? Basically, what's the difference between the super cheapies and the ones that are slightly more expensive? I quite like this one (and the seller's other offerings). I haven't seen any uber cheap ones with that kurouchi look and Kanji engraved right on the blade. The majority of them I see say they're SK carbon, but the same seller had a titanium handled one that said blue steel in the title and white steel in the description. Linya also has some nice ones, although a bit more expensive and nothing on the handle like all the others I've seen. 

Any other good sources to look at?


----------



## Matus

Jon had (has?) some. Good quality at still reasonable price. I would probably avoid some super cheap stuff - even if these knives are 'mean to be' simple and utilitarian, they still need to be well HTed and forged. I am not sure one can get that for few bucks.


----------



## Nemo

Nothing. Not really supposed to carry one (without a good reason) here.


----------



## Matus

Nemo said:


> Nothing. Not really supposed to carry one (without a good reason) here.



UK or DK?


----------



## Nemo

Australia


----------



## Matus

Nemo said:


> Australia



I just quickly googled on the topic. I find it really strange that even slipjoint knives are not excerpt from the law. I mean - I can hardly imagine to use slipjoint as a weapon.


----------



## Nemo

You can have a knife if you have a valid reason (like if you are camping or fishing or are a chef on the way to work) and the laws are generally not rigorously enforced unless someone is being a d**khead (I guess by this, I mean "violent" or "antisocial" )

Generally, I take a knife if I think I might need one. Otherwise I don't really miss having one on me all the time.


----------



## XooMG

My leek was lost a while ago so I am replacing it with a Spyderco Chaparral in Raffir. Seems nice so far, but the wire clip does not inspire confidence (lost a Dragonfly 2 due to the clip).


----------



## DanDan

Matus said:


> Jon had (has?) some. Good quality at still reasonable price. I would probably avoid some super cheap stuff - even if these knives are 'mean to be' simple and utilitarian, they still need to be well HTed and forged. I am not sure one can get that for few bucks.



Yeah I saw it mentioned after digging around the forums but I can't find any information or pictures on what he actually stocked.


----------



## parbaked

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/paper-knives-craft-knives



DanDan said:


> Yeah I saw it mentioned after digging around the forums but I can't find any information or pictures on what he actually stocked.


----------



## DanDan

Doh! Here I was thinking they had gone out of stock because I had searched "Higonokami/Higo" and nothing came up. If only I had searched "folding" or looked in the well hidden paper knives/craft knives section  thanks @parbaked


----------



## Chefspence

XooMG said:


> My leek was lost a while ago so I am replacing it with a Spyderco Chaparral in Raffir. Seems nice so far, but the wire clip does not inspire confidence (lost a Dragonfly 2 due to the clip).



I carry a Leek as well. My favorite pocket knife I've used, though haven't used many, but enough to know what's good and what's garbage. It's super affordable, and I could probably do some food prep with it with it's petty like profile. I like the forward assist it has, and the clip is very sturdy. I will say, don't forget it in your jeans when you do laundry. Mine got stuck in one of the paddles of the dryer and snapped about a 1/4" off. Still use it though


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Have found my tiny ladybug on my car keys often comes in handy. Favorite spyderco is super blue. Best grind & gets very sharp. If you think about it a spyderco can be a lethal weapon. Crafted with good hand grip, stiff locking blade.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Higonokami, the basic brass handle kind, because its Japanese and looks cool. Once I figured out how to open it fast with one hand its even useful too


----------



## slengteng

Opinel carbon is handy and it won´t hurt so much if getting lost..


----------



## DanDan

So I'm in the position where I actually _need_ one of these now. There's a ton of new inventory at work and the x-actos have all gone missing (not like they were fun to use anyway). But maybe by the time I get one shipped to me everything will be unpacked/assembled anyway. I've been digging around the web but I trust you guys more than any other source. 

I still like higos over everything else and I've been waiting for a restock of blue steel with titanium handles from a certain seller. The biggest plus of one is that they'd be incredibly easy to sharpen on my stones as-is. But I'm worried about the thumb position for stuff like breaking down big cardboard boxes and chipping it in the chance I hit it against a hard surface. On the other hand, I don't like the look of most "tactical" knives and most are too big for me. The price/simple look of the Sanrenmu clones are attractive, but I'm worried about quality and that they'll be an annoyance to sharpen. A co-worker has a Kershaw and I like the look of the Chill which is nice and small. 

:confusedsign:


----------



## aaamax

DanDan said:


> The price/simple look of the Sanrenmu clones are attractive, but I'm worried about quality and that they'll be an annoyance to sharpen.
> 
> :confusedsign:



Some months back I got a couple of Sanrenmu Land something or other and let me tell you, there is no better blade for that price point ever. High praise? yeap. I think it was in the $10 range and damn if it didn't take 3 months to arrive, but, wow, my XM-18, which costs a small fortune by comparison, is jealous. 12C27 makes it just terrific to sharpen and hold an edge.


----------



## parbaked

My sub $100 choices = Delica 4...if that's too big then Dragonfly...if you want something more fun to play with then Mini Griptillian.
Any of these will slay cardboard!


----------



## DanDan

aaamax said:


> Some months back I got a couple of Sanrenmu Land something or other and let me tell you, there is no better blade for that price point ever. High praise? yeap. I think it was in the $10 range and damn if it didn't take 3 months to arrive, but, wow, my XM-18, which costs a small fortune by comparison, is jealous. 12C27 makes it just terrific to sharpen and hold an edge.



Out of curiosity what do you sharpen it on? It seems there's a Sanrenmu clone/style for every taste. Maybe I should get one just for work that I'm not afraid to beat up/lose and get a nice higo for novelty after that. 



parbaked said:


> My sub $100 choices = Delica 4...if that's too big then Dragonfly...if you want something more fun to play with then Mini Griptillian.
> Any of these will slay cardboard!



I hate to say it, but something about the Spyderco knives turns me off, I think it's the shape (personal tastes I guess). I do love that Benchmade though. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## nevrknow

Kershaw 3/4 ton.....gets absolutely stupid sharp quickly or the Ososweet. Same steel. And for $15 if you lose it so what.


----------



## ecchef

A John Greco 'La Duena'.


----------



## DanDan

So this just happened and it limits my options a lot as it looks like I'll have to purchase domestically. I'm more bummed that I may not be able to get that higo imported from Japan


----------



## parbaked

Interesting...one of the most popular flipper knives these days is made in Canada: https://northarmknives.com/product/skaha-folder/


----------



## StonedEdge

Does everyone here use folders? Because I much prefer fixed blades


----------



## Matus

I do not think that the law prohibits all flippers. It sounds more like knives that use some kind of assisted opening.


----------



## parbaked

Read the actual regulation...it's new this month:"_includes knives that require some preliminary or simultaneous minimal manipulation of either a flipper or other non-edged parts of the blade._"

Banning the import of flippers is definitely new.
It is a Customs Notice so it may only pertain to importing not owning or manufacturing...


----------



## Matus

I did read it, I may just be interpreting it correctly.

Every single opening knife uses non-edged part of the blade to for opening - even a slipjoint. So - where is the line being drawn?


----------



## parbaked

I interpret the line being "_knives that require some preliminary or simultaneous minimal manipulation_"

Engaging flipper, Spydie Hole or thumb stud would require "_minimal_" manipulation whereas opening a slip joint with a nail nick requires more than "_minimal_" manipulation.


----------



## Matus

If they wanted to ban import of pocket knives that can be opened with one hand - why did not they say so?


----------



## DanDan

I guess it's mostly speculation what it means so far as it seems purposely vague. It seems like we'll have to see what the precedent is when others give it a shot. There's already talk of sending them disassembled and/or declaring them as something other than what they actually are on the customs description. Bad timing for me though, my struggle is whether to try and order it in and see what happens or order domestically.


----------



## panda

so i lost my beloved al mar eagle today at work. fell out of my pocket and was nowhere to be found, i guess the clip was loose. 
ordered a replacement but wanted to try something new so i picked spyderco mantra 2 in cpm-m4. anyone familiar with this steel?


----------



## parbaked

I got one after I lost my Delica. I thought it would be an upgrade but I can't remember why I didn't end up keeping it.
I do recall that the blade is an amazing slicer...as good as any Spyderco I've had.
If you like the action, I think you'll be happy with the steel and the grind.


----------



## Barmoley

Yes, congrats, he turned, he turned.

Tough, wear resistent, stains but not as much as simple carbon. Of course harder to sharpen, but not bad, plus you are dealing with a small blade. Spyderco treats it well, but not as hard as some others. This steel was used a lot in cutting competitions, but is being replaced by cpm 4v and vanadis 4 extra.

Really great steel in my opinion.

I have the other mantra the one you can open without flipping and para 3 in cpm m4.


----------



## panda

i cut everything from cooked steaks to cryo bags to cardboard to baby vegetables with it so it really needs to be versatile and i kind of wanted good edge retention. i dont mind if it stains, but it has to be able to survive a quick dunk in sanitizer solution. i picked this steel cause i figured it was easier to sharpen than regular stainless, lol.


----------



## Butaru

Searching the forum and found this. Started with folders, then fixed, now kitchen/working knives. 

Favs for folders: 
Striders
Hinderers 
Emerson
Medford 
Grayman

Fixed:
Striders

I carry folders on a daily basis. My Emerson has never let me down and has been in some rough spots. My regular pocket carry is either a: hinderer 3.5 or strider SMF. 

I am trying to get educated in kitchen knives. Best of all, using them.


----------



## panda

my first good folder was an emerson, that thing was a beast and then somebody stole it out of my truck along with the loose change in the center console yet they didnt touch my ray bans lol


----------



## Chef Doom

Where I travel to, pocket knives is a one way ticket to getting cocaine planted in your back pocket.


----------



## Vils

Not exactly a folder but I always have a Leatherman charge tti in my bag.


----------



## tgfencer

Usually carry a fixed blade (malanika, as i'm a fan of pukkos) and a leatherman of some sort if I'm working on the farm. I once snapped a Sypderco Slysz Bowie trying to cut baling twine off a half-frozen bale. Didn't realize it hadn't quite defrosted on the inside until, snap. Of course, it was only then that I realized they'd stopped making them and that they were double the price.


----------



## Barmoley

That's a shame. I had Slysz Bowie, nice knife. Sold it before the prices went insane....


----------



## tgfencer

Barmoley said:


> That's a shame. I had Slysz Bowie, nice knife. Sold it before the prices went insane....



Yeah I was rather annoyed at the time. Originally got mine for about $200.


----------



## parbaked

They're coming out with a Techno 2 so maybe they'll bring back the Bowie too...


----------



## panda

thank goodness, found my al mar in the walk-in freezer even though i looked in there 4 titmes last night!! too bad i cant cancel the spyderco order, already shipped, guess i'll have a backup.


----------



## Barmoley

At least try it before you write it off, you know you might actually like it


----------



## panda

Of course I'll try it, I bet it's a beast at cutting cardboard.


----------



## parbaked

panda said:


> thank goodness, found my al mar in the walk-in freezer even though i looked in there 4 titmes last night!! too bad i cant cancel the spyderco order, already shipped, guess i'll have a backup.



That's what you get for taking your pants off in the walk in...silly Panda.


----------



## panda

I was with the new hostess..


----------



## parbaked

Excused...but also wondering if the hostess noticed that the heat treat on the AUS-8 is a little soft....


----------



## panda

she said it was honyaki-like and i replied baby it's cold outside but never inside with me


----------



## Grunt173

Added info if interested. According to our Ohio laws just about every knife listed in this topic is a no no. So all you old Boy Scouts better turn in your Grandpa's knife that he gave you.
https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/look-knives-and-ohio-law. 
What,now what do I do with all my Spydercos and Benchmades ?


----------



## pennman

Just got this slipjoint in M390 made by Lionsteel in Italy. Scales are ebony. I made a leather pouch for it to keep the pocket lint out of the pivot.


----------



## Bert2368

Depends on what's happening, what I'm wearing.

Cheap but adequate Chinese D2 folder?







Minimalist Japanese laminated Carbon steel folder...







A Leatherman "Wave"? (Along with flashlight, scissors & etc.)








Unifying charachteristics: SHARP. Good enough for the job. Cheap enough not to cry (too much) when they go missing.


----------



## panda

So this arrived and man it is really nice!! Its got a premium feel to it. The flipping action is a little tight though, I'd imagine it will loosen up with use. I'll report back how it performs and also when I eventually put it to stones.












20181213_221859



__ panda
__ Dec 13, 2018


----------



## Grunt173

panda said:


> So this arrived and man it is really nice!! Its got a premium feel to it. The flipping action is a little tight though, I'd imagine it will loosen up with use. I'll report back how it performs and also when I eventually put it to stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181213_221859
> 
> 
> 
> __ panda
> __ Dec 13, 2018


Not bad Panda,looks like a nice little knife.Which Spydie is it ?


----------



## Grunt173

Opps,sorry Panda. I just seen your previous post and see that it is a Mantra.


----------



## panda

mantra 2 cpm-m4


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks like spiderco has been studying Chris Reeve as it looks like a Sebenza knock-off


----------



## Barmoley

In a sense that it uses Reeve integral lock and titanium handle. Other than that it is an absolutely different knife.


----------



## parbaked

Barmoley said:


> Other than that it is an absolutely different knife.



It's a flippin' uber Delica!!


----------



## Matus

Yep, Spyderco Mantra is not the best flipper out there, but it should be a nice knife over all. For that price I would probably get a Giant Mouse Ace Biblio (bladehq has at the moment carbon version)


----------



## panda

the finish on the handle scratches VERY easily, but what ever it's a working knife and i love how the titanium feels. i wish the blade was longer though.

what i really want is another al mar eagle but with sexier steel than aus-8 lol


----------



## parbaked

panda said:


> what i really want is another al mar eagle but with sexier steel than aus-8 lol



I can't think of anything that's quite like the Al Mar Ultralights.

This is a new Spyderco collaboration that should be a good food knife.
It was based on a Australian designer's "barbie knife" ie. the knife you want to whip out at a friend's BBQ to cut your meat...

https://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-Alistair-Phillips--82800


----------



## panda

some feedback on the mantra2, this knife is awesome! out of box edge is pretty pathetic but i havent had time to sharpen it, been a hectic week. it is a bit reactive but havent built up a patina yet obviously. i just wish the blade was longer, going from eagle to this shorty is like going from a 250 to a 210 it's quite a bummer lol.


----------



## Sergey Yakunin

I have about 80 folding knives. But my favs for daily carry ar the light and compact knives. For that I rotate Benchmade Griptilian, Doug Ritter RSK MK1, Benchmade Osbourne 940-1, HK 14460 Nitrous Blitz, MCcusta Basic, Kershaw Skyline, Spyderco Caly 3.5, Benchmade Dejavoo mini.


----------



## Noodle Soup

My current favorite EDC (that changes pretty often) is a Spyderco Caribbean. A real work horse of a folder that fits my hand perfectly. I've been carrying it for around 3 months and have nothing but good to say about it.


----------



## HRC_64

https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP...e-s30v-satin-plain-blade-carbon-fiber-handles

anyone have one of these yet?


----------



## panda

so funny story. i almost lost my brand new knife again!! i thought maybe i had used it in the walk-in put it down and forgot to pick it back up so scourged the entire kitchen left n right looking for it. turns out it it had clipped itself onto the door of steam machine as i was climbing up near it to get to the de-liming port so that i could service it. reason i didnt see it for a while is because the finish on the knife is a gray and it blends right in with the stainless doors.. this also just means i work too much and i was too exhausted.


----------



## osakajoe

Buzzed posting. Not sure if these will show. 




View attachment 45983

View attachment 45984


----------



## Kgp

SOG Trident

Ken


----------



## parbaked

Jake Hoback MK Ultra 





Para Military 2 with titanium deep carry clip by Casey Lynch


----------



## Greenbean1224

I use ZT knives. There a little heavy but very sturdy.


----------



## DRJackson

Spyderco PM2(CTS-20CP) and Caly3.5 (Super Blue) get the most carry from me. Strangely, they both have grey G-10 scales. 
I started buying flippers this year, got a Boker, ZT, and the Massdrop/WE/Ferrum Forge Gent. They're all good for what they are... but I keep going back to the Spyderco. Slicey grinds, interesting steels, and the hole-in-the-blade is pretty much perfect for opening and closing.


----------



## panda

where the hell can i get this!!??


----------



## DRJackson

panda said:


> where the hell can i get this!!??



They went fast, that one of the classic "sprint runs." I had to buy one from my brother (who was a bigger collector back then than I was) and I kinda regret the crazy 7-degree-per-side re-profile job I did now that I see collector prices...
The Fluted Titanium handle (in S30V) is fairly easy to find, though it's not exactly a bargain.

*Edit* some of the CF/Ti models with S90 are listed on Ebay at not-outrageous prices; that'd be my choice of the two for a collector piece. (Though M4 is a great working steel and you're not wrong to lust after it.)


----------



## panda

i want the m4 version for daily usage, not collecting. collectors ruin it for the people who actually use these things..


----------



## 29palms

Mcusta, Kershaw and a custom neck knife. I carry the two folders at the same time, the neck knife if I need both hands like for rigging, or climbing.


----------



## panda

so i ended up ordering the bladehq version off ebay
https://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-M4-Military-Knife-Natural--37116
hate that color so definitely going to RIT dye this thing black once i get it.


----------



## Ryndunk

panda said:


> so i ended up ordering the bladehq version off ebay
> https://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-M4-Military-Knife-Natural--37116
> hate that color so definitely going to RIT dye this thing black once i get it.


Pretty sure you can get after market handle scales for that knife.


----------



## DRJackson

Aftermarket scales can be very, very sexy, but the good ones are also expensive. (Google Aramis Spyderco Military to see some cool images of $100+ custom-contoured sets...)


----------



## NBrewster

I carry a 10 dollar opinel 

I just love the aesthetic of it, and when I inevitably lose it I don't feel that bad. Have 2 or 3 in circulation. They have a few different steel options, I have the Inox which is a pretty solid stainless for a 10 dollar knife


----------



## ThinMan

Lately it has been a Prometheus Design Werx Invictus semi-custom. Other recent ones have been an Emerson Super Commander and a Hinderer XM-18 3.5.

For NYC, it’s a Great Eastern Cutlery slipjoint or an Al Mar Hawk Ultralight Talon.


----------



## panda

after much thought, i'm just gonna leave it stock. dont want to disassemble it to dye the scales. when i did an orange dragonfly to black, i just dropped the whole knife in, lol.


----------



## parbaked

panda said:


> after much thought, i'm just gonna leave it stock. don't want to disassemble it to dye the scales.



Smart Panda!
I think the classic liner lock you ended up with is a better knife than the titanium frame lock version.
This is the kind of knife Spyderco do best.


----------



## Matus

I did dye 2 spydercos and got ... intetesting results. In the future I would just get custom scales if I would have one that I would love that much.

Now I have a Dragonfly in V-Toku2 ( clad in stainless) incoming. I missed my super blue Dragonfly ever since I lost it. I will try to be more careful this time.


----------



## Bert2368

Well. I'm not wealthy- so cheaper knives than most of the pretty stuff further up thread. I use knives to work outdoors a lot, inevitably, some will vanish.

Stuff happens... Like snow, we have a lot around here. If given any chance, it EATS things. Your co-worker drops your tool off a barge in a freak accident, clearly not THEIR fault- or just "forget" to give them back.

Here are a couple of Chinese ones off of Amazon, Eafengrow. I will buy clones if they have the decency not to fake trademarks, brand names, counterfeit packaging. These come in a plain black box with model # and maker's brand name only. Sharp OTB.

A usable tool for around $25 US. They are marked as being D2 tool steel on the blades. See the XRF gun analysis below each picture for more about that-

The yellow one is a new replacement for another I had, the same model knife but with orange scales which I recently had disappear.

Both models are well made, take a good edge. BUT: the orange handled lost knife AND the larger orange handled knife shown below were softer steel than the new yellow handled one. Very different response to sharpening, it required way more work to remove steel on that yellow one. Got me wondering, so I asked the guys at the scrap yard. They're knife guys too, didn't even charge me for the tests.














I find interesting the suggestion by the XRF unit's software that first tested alloy is "cronidur 3"(cronidur 30 is a stainless steel used for bearings?).

The guy running the business looked at the first reading (yellow knife), ignored the screen note of "cronidur3"and said it was probably 420.

The second (orange) knife, it read a small % of Ni, otherwise, pretty close to the first. Device called it as "SS 410/16".

The lack of Mo and Si suggest neither blade is made from D2.


----------



## Bert2368

My lack of knowledge on XRF capabilities comes out: I find that anything with atomic number below about element 22 (Ti) isn't going to show up in small quantities in this type of test- Most particularly, Carbon and Silicon. So I have NO idea if Si is present from the quick n dirty scrap yard XRF gun tests.


----------



## parbaked

Just picked up this little tool...useful:


----------



## panda

so the military arrived and this thing is a frigging monster! much larger than what it looks in pictures, holy crap.


----------



## Ryndunk

Just got a para 3 because the military looked to big in the pictures


----------



## panda

i wasnt kidding about how gigantic the military is. but i'm getting used to it and like the extra size it affords. 
parbaked - i think you are right about liner lock being spyderco's strength, it's really quite good. 
it looks weird in pictures, but i dont mind the jade 'color', plus the grip is just awesome.













20181224_084207



__ panda
__ Dec 24, 2018


















20181224_084254



__ panda
__ Dec 24, 2018


----------



## Tim Rowland

At work I usually carry a simple Kershaw Chive or a Boker Urban trapper in VG-10.


----------



## panda

just wanted to give you guys an update on how the spyderco military is working out. freaking love it!! once i got used to the size it has become such a joy to EDC.


----------



## ChrisL45

I carry two pocket knives when I can, which in Missouri is most of the time. First is a Swiss Army I don't know the model. It mostly gets used for opening boxes, packages, or whatever. The second is a Shun folding steak knife. Which only gets used on food.


----------



## Grunt173

panda said:


> just wanted to give you guys an update on how the spyderco military is working out. freaking love it!! once i got used to the size it has become such a joy to EDC.


That's what people said about Smartphones.


----------



## Matus

Just received a Dragonfly Sprint in V-Toku2. Great little knife. I do not quite understand why didn't I get one since I lost the Sprint in Aogami Super. 

But now I would like to get some nice custom scales for it, but nobody seems to me making these. Maybe I should try to make some myslef  The original FRN offers fantastic grip, but will be damaging pockets on my jeans fast.


----------



## MrHiggins

Spyderco paramilitary 2 in M4, 
Bradford Guardian 4 in M390
Spyderco ladybug in ZDP189


----------



## Grunt173

Matus said:


> Just received a Dragonfly Sprint in V-Toku2. Great little knife. I do not quite understand why didn't I get one since I lost the Sprint in Aogami Super.
> 
> But now I would like to get some nice custom scales for it, but nobody seems to me making these. Maybe I should try to make some myslef  The original FRN offers fantastic grip, but will be damaging pockets on my jeans fast.


I bought one of those for the wife for when she goes to the barn to feed.It's always handy for cutting open bales of hay.That little knife is nice and safe for her and the choils are nice for added grip.


----------



## erickso1

Panda, I have the Kershaw Blur. Bit shorter then your m4, but I always enjoy when I carry it. Problem is, jean pockets these days are getting shorter, and it is less comfy while sitting at a desk.


----------



## panda

so wear slacks instead, problem solved.


----------



## Brandon Wicks

When I worked in a hotel I carried a Kabar something or other. I ended up hating having this bulky thing in my chef pants so i ended up just carrying around a wine key with a nice 1 inch serrated blade on it. Worked great for open boxes and bags and cutting open onion sacks. Haven't really felt the need to have an EDC since.


----------



## Deshi

Matus said:


> Technically for me it is not a pocket knife as I do not wear it in my pocket, but rather my shoulder bag, but here it comes. ... a year Spyderco Dragongly in super blue steel.


 Excerpt

I have to agree that the Spyderco Dragonfly 2 - Super Blue (*C28FGYE2*) is an excellent EDC - particularly with the Hitachi aogami super core clad in 420J1 stainless. I was fortunate enough to own one ... but it escaped.

I would be pathetically grateful to hear from anyone who has one they'd be willing to sell.


----------



## panda

i love the ergonomics of the dragonfly with FRN handle, i wish they would make that same knife but in a larger form.


----------



## Ryndunk

Been using my para3 for about a month. Nice little knife.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Deshi said:


> Excerpt
> 
> I have to agree that the Spyderco Dragonfly 2 - Super Blue (*C28FGYE2*) is an excellent EDC - particularly with the Hitachi aogami super core clad in 420J1 stainless. I was fortunate enough to own one ... but it escaped.
> 
> I would be pathetically grateful to hear from anyone who has one they'd be willing to sell.



Spyderco has a fairly current sprint run of V-Toku2 Dragonfly 2's that are still available from some vendors.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Your dragonfly can't fly away if attached to your key chain Panda I like the grip on the large spyderco's too. Nice looking sap green Military model. 

I always wanted a automatic folder did some research found the Protech auto's great coil spring fast action & a plunge lock that keeps the blade stiff & firm. I ordered the Protech Godfather spear point 4" blade. After ordered went to google to see where they are legal. A majority of states they are legal, however in Hawaii they are not. There are knife crimes in Hawaii. Don't know what I will do with this thing just cool to have a switchblade.


----------



## Deshi

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Spyderco has a fairly current sprint run of V-Toku2 Dragonfly 2's that are still available from some vendors.



Thanks, Tiger! I’ve considered the DF2 in v-toku2, but I really liked the super blue edge .... Though I imagine I’ll come to regret it if I don’t grab one from this sprint while they’re still available.


----------



## Deshi

Keith Sinclair said:


> Your dragonfly can't fly away if attached to your key chain.



TFT!


----------



## Matus

Deshi said:


> Excerpt
> 
> I have to agree that the Spyderco Dragonfly 2 - Super Blue (*C28FGYE2*) is an excellent EDC - particularly with the Hitachi aogami super core clad in 420J1 stainless. I was fortunate enough to own one ... but it escaped.
> 
> I would be pathetically grateful to hear from anyone who has one they'd be willing to sell.



You can still get one in Vtoku2 steel clad with stainless with grey FRN scales or go directly fir the HAP40 with wooden scales (is a bit heavier)

As much as I like the lightness of the Dragonfly with FRN scales for grip, it will kill any material you will clip it onto.


----------



## Matus

I am now seriously attracted to GiantMouse Ace Biblio (just google it). I really like the combination of nicely thin blade (just under 75mm long) and a properly sized handle.


----------



## antonio_luiz

I used to carry a Spyderco Enduro but found it too big for my "man purse"

I then discovered the CRKT Eros - a sweet Ken Onion design that's just about perfect for basic EDC tasks and the occasional mall eatery steak.

Pierced Ti handle; frame lock; 3" 440 (Accuto) blade; IKBS pivot; Flipper

The blade shape is superb and there is enough strength and meat in the handle for a good grip provided you don't consider it a prybar

The only thing I don't like about it is the tip-up carry, but since it lives in my carry bag this isn't a big deal

Apologies for the generic pic - my camera skills are pretty woeful


----------



## tgfencer

I'm a big fan of scandi-ground knives, in particular pukko/leuku, for my EDC when on the farm and just general outdoor work. No delicate edges needed there and I like having a hip carry sheath as opposing to a flipper/Spyderco style clip. Don't lose nearly as many knives that way.

Have a zero ground Malanika pukko I carry sometimes, though I have to baby it a bit more if I carry it at work, since its really more of a skinning/hunting knife and is a bit more fragile than scandis.

This is a good site for buying quality scandinavian blade blanks from reputable companies. Cheap way to get a good work knife if you're willing to handle them yourself.

https://www.ragweedforge.com/BladeCatalog.html

For normal and city life, can't go to wrong with an Opinel.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

TGF, Site says:

*I'm sorry the store is currently closed due to some health issues. I'll update and/or reopen when I can.*


----------



## tgfencer

Mucho Bocho said:


> TGF, Site says:
> 
> *I'm sorry the store is currently closed due to some health issues. I'll update and/or reopen when I can.*



Hmm that’s a shame. Haven’t bought from him in a few years so don’t know the story behind it.


----------



## podzap

tgfencer said:


> I'm a big fan of scandi-ground knives, in particular pukko/leuku, for my EDC when on the farm and just general outdoor work. No delicate edges needed there and I like having a hip carry sheath as opposing to a flipper/Spyderco style clip. Don't lose nearly as many knives that way.



Puukko is the classic Finnish sheath knife. They are characterised by having zero safety features. And made infamous by the barroom brawls in Pohjanmaa where people like to get drunk on cheap vodka and stab each other to death. One slip with a puukko and you've sliced four of your fingers down to the bone.


----------



## tgfencer

podzap said:


> One slip with a puukko and you've sliced four of your fingers down to the bone.



True. Never done that though, fingers crossed. Lack of a guard/hilt does aid in sharpening on stones though.


----------



## podzap

tgfencer said:


> True. Never done that though, fingers crossed. Lack of a guard/hilt does aid in sharpening on stones though.



I like to use them for whittling. They really are outstanding for that. I have several of them, mostly made by Marttini (nothing special). And then a few more rusty cheapos that I keep in my toolbag.


----------



## Matus

podzap said:


> I like to use them for whittling. They really are outstanding for that. I have several of them, mostly made by Marttini (nothing special). And then a few more rusty cheapos that I keep in my toolbag.



If one is considering a pukkoo, I definitely recommend one with a birch bark leather. They offer excellent grip. I never slipped on mine Iisakki Aito either. The grind is excellent for woodworking and does work well for skinning. But not much for anything else


----------



## doomtop

I carry a Case XX. Mostly just use it for cutting open boxes (containing bigger knives )


----------



## bahamaroot

Been carrying a Spydy PM2 for several years, love it!


----------



## podzap

This little one is currently my favorite: Marttiini B440

It opens with just a flick of the thumb.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I have had my Godfather black Pro Tech carbon fiber insert full automatic for about a month. Always wanted a switchblade

I really like it, release action is quick and it has a excellent plunge lock. It is totally illegal here in Hawaii. Most states they are legal. I have been using it a lot, letter opener, slicing open boxes etc. It is fun to watch the blade fly open when you push the button. It actually has some torque with the force. If you get a automatic get a Pro Tech I did some research it cost a little more than others but comes highly recommended.


----------



## Grunt173

Keith Sinclair said:


> I have had my Godfather black Pro Tech carbon fiber insert full automatic for about a month. Always wanted a switchblade
> 
> I really like it, release action is quick and it has a excellent plunge lock. It is totally illegal here in Hawaii. Most states they are legal. I have been using it a lot, letter opener, slicing open boxes etc. It is fun to watch the blade fly open when you push the button. It actually has some torque with the force. If you get a automatic get a Pro Tech I did some research it cost a little more than others but comes highly recommended.


What do they do if you get caught, stick you on an island somewhere?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

How can you even enforce it. Unless you stick somebody with it. Seller's don't check to see if it is legal where they send .


----------



## Grunt173

Keith Sinclair said:


> How can you even enforce it. Unless you stick somebody with it. Seller's don't check to see if it is legal where they send .


Oh we have the same here in Ohio.Not supposed to carry a knife with a locking blade or one that you can open with one hand but they sell them in stores around here everyday and we all carry them.Me for instance,I use mine on the farm everyday so it goes with me everywhere.I'd be lost without one that I can open with one hand.


----------



## Bert2368

A couple of new toys have followed me home.

A Kershaw Leek:




And a Mikov:







The Leek is going to be carried around town or otherwise whenever I don't care to carry my typical field loadout of Leatherman/flashlight/scissors in a belt pouch. It sharpened up nicely, it's supposed to be Sandvik 14c28n.

The Mikov is really a camping/outdoors knife, it's probaly just going hunting, really too big for a pocket knife. They made that saw WELL. Properly set teeth, the blade is ground tapered wide at tooth side to a narrow spine as well. 

Mikov sends these out without sharpening, none of the ones in the store had more than a preliminary grind to indicate which side WASNT the false edge.

The maker's web site suggests it's a pedestrian 400 series blade, but it sharpened up quickly to a nice grabby edge.


----------



## Dylan

Pocket knives were my intro to quality knives! 

All of mine get abused too much to warrant taking any pictures, but for the longest time I carried a Kershaw Leek, which got replaced with a Kershaw Blur for a couple years. When that one gave out I got a Leatherman MUT multitool so I could quit using my knife as a multitool, and at the same time a Benchmade Contigo. The Contigo I loved, but the grip was so rough it would wear out my pockets so I eventually replaced it with a fixed blade Benchmade Nimravus which was too much for EDC and currently lives on my plate carrier. Luckily I don't live outdoors most of my time anymore (military) so I now carry the Zero Tolerance 0770CF every day (along with the MUT) both on and off duty and it fits me perfectly. Can't imagine a better knife for my needs! 

Gotta love quality tools!


----------



## Butaru

Strider Triton fixed
Strider DB fixed
Hinderer XM 3.5
Emerson Commander


----------



## Michi

Böker Urban Trapper with Cocobolo scales. VG10 blade that is large enough to do something useful, such as cutting up salami, fruit, or cheese and that—in a pinch—will work even work as a steak knife. The look is very understated, which I like, and it weighs all of 51.5 g (1.8 oz), which is next to nothing, so I don't mind carrying it all the time.


----------



## AT5760

Been using the same Spyderco for nearly 20 years. No idea what model. I’d get something newer/better, but EDC and suit and tie don’t go together that well .


----------



## AT5760

You evil, evil people and your threads. Reading this thread led me to checking out the Spyderco website. That led me to realize that I can get a pretty good discount on a new Spyderco. Any recommendations? I’m thinking something partiality serrated.


----------



## esoo

This thread got me carrying a Dragonfly everyday


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Pensacola Tiger

AT5760 said:


> You evil, evil people and your threads. Reading this thread led me to checking out the Spyderco website. That led me to realize that I can get a pretty good discount on a new Spyderco. Any recommendations? I’m thinking something partiality serrated.



From experience, I'd recommend a plain blade over a partially serrated blade. It's not only easier to sharpen, but there is very little that a serration will cut that a properly sharpened plain edge won't unless you are a first responder that needs to be able to cut a seatbelt. If that's the case, you need a fully serrated blade anyway.


----------



## AT5760

Pensacola Tiger, deep down I know you are right. Yet every time I find my self fighting through zip ties, I think - man I wish I had a serrated blade (or maybe just a sharper plain edge). Either way, I think a Para 3 might be finding its way into my pocket soon.


----------



## inferno

I dont actually use pocket knives since they are usually inadequate for the task at hand. I know I will need a knife with me I bring a fixed blade. And at work I always have fixed blade on me. I use it maybe 200 times a day. 
I work with oily and greasy hands so i dont want to ruin expensive knives. These have excellent grip and can handle much abuse.

I like the mora companion heavy duty stainless in signal orange. 3mm thick.
And also the mora robust, I just wished they made it orange too. 3,5mm thick.


----------



## erickso1

AT5760 said:


> Been using the same Spyderco for nearly 20 years. No idea what model. I’d get something newer/better, but EDC and suit and tie don’t go together that well .



I work in a suit and tie type industry. I was given this for Xmas. It is super light and thin so it doesn’t disrupt the shape of your slacks.


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> It is super light and thin so it doesn’t disrupt the shape of your slacks.


Very elegant, I like it! Do you know the brand/model?


----------



## erickso1

Michi said:


> Very elegant, I like it! Do you know the brand/model?



Brand is deejo. Not sure about model. I have a Kershaw chive on my desk at work that gets used more often. But the deejo works well.


----------



## Michi

Thanks for that! Looks like this:

https://www.rei.com/product/101325/deejo-wood-37g-knife

Looks like there is a decorated blade version as well.

I'm blown away by the weight. 37 g is outstanding, and the price is equally outstanding. It's 420 stainless steel, which isn't the best, but nothing to sneeze at either. I like this a lot!

Michi.


----------



## Bert2368

Michi said:


> Thanks for that! Looks like this:
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/101325/deejo-wood-37g-knife
> 
> Looks like there is a decorated blade version as well.
> 
> I'm blown away by the weight. 37 g is outstanding, and the price is equally outstanding. It's 420 stainless steel, which isn't the best, but nothing to sneeze at either. I like this a lot!
> 
> Michi.



Herself bought a couple of the etched blade version last week- I admit, she owns more knives AND PISTOLS than I do...


----------



## Ryndunk

My dad has a deejo as his EDC. It's a cool little knife.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Just picked up a Deejo 27g black poly handle. Not that I need one. Dam enablers around here.


----------



## Michi

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dam enablers around here.


Yeah, they suck.

Only remedy is to cancel all your data plans, both fixed and mobile services…


----------



## Bert2368

So we went to the "Deer and Turkey Show" Saturday to meet a vendor we had done business with and pick up a pistol ordered 11 MONTHS AGO!!!

Then on the way out the door, herself saw another vendor we know. That meet and greet got expensive when she saw THIS.

https://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-Paramilitary-2-Knife-Dark--31164










This is the first time I have handled an S 110V blade. It came out of the box VERY sharp, and if reviews hold true, should be a long time before I get to find out if it's really as hard to sharpen RHC 64 steel as I have heard.




(Reviewer's hay stack of cardboard bits after cutting 6,000 feet (1.87 km) of cardboard, he gave up testing because the knife STILL wasn't dull?!)


----------



## parbaked

PM2 is such a good knife!





I threw a Lynch Northwest deep carry clip on mine...


----------



## Grunt173

Bert2368 said:


> View attachment 49953
> So we went to the "Deer and Turkey Show" Saturday to meet a vendor we had done business with and pick up a pistol ordered 11 MONTHS AGO!!!
> 
> Then on the way out the door, herself saw another vendor we know. That meet and greet got expensive when she saw THIS.
> 
> https://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-Paramilitary-2-Knife-Dark--31164
> 
> View attachment 49950
> 
> 
> View attachment 49951
> 
> 
> View attachment 49952
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have handled an S 110V blade. It came out of the box VERY sharp, and if reviews hold true, should be a long time before I get to find out if it's really as hard to sharpen RHC 64 steel as I have heard.
> 
> View attachment 49953
> 
> 
> (Reviewer's hay stack of cardboard bits after cutting 6,000 feet (1.87 km) of cardboard, he gave up testing because the knife STILL wasn't dull?!)


I have that exact same Para 2,dark blue with S110V. It's an awesome knife. The blade holds a nice sharp edge but for touching up,which is very seldom,I stick it in my KME sharpener and run the diamond plates through a progression.


----------



## CTKC

Too many to list but three stand out as most often finding their way into my pocket: a Dozier 3’ folding hunter with ironwood scales (D2, of course), a flat ground large Sebenza (S30V) and a small fixed Burke forged EDC (52100 carbon).The two folders have been all over the world with me; the Burke is only a few years old so hasn’t seen as much use, though it is my current favorite.

There seem like a lot of votes for the Spydy paramilitary; put me down for a thumbs up to its big brother. I’ve used my military for about twenty years, and while they’ve upgraded the steel over the years, that old model still cuts like a beast.


----------



## Grunt173

Between the Para 2 and the Para 3 , I can never figure out which one that I like the best.That's why I have both.My Native 5 sure is beautiful performer too.


----------



## Bert2368

Another Chinese made pocket knife arrived. This one isn't a clone of an anything, as far as I can tell.

Well built, tight, perfect alignment, came out of the box quite sharp but with a tiny bit of edge re profiling needed near tip for aesthetics. Opens with a good snap, but not so much as to have the recoil try to take it out of your hand. Lock button was gritty to start with, lubrication and a little use has it smoothed down some.

440C steel claimed, that has been verified in USA by XRF testing. Haven't seen a US hardness test report on this model, but other knives tested from Ganzo have been in spec with company listing (claimed to be 58 RHC).

And there is that extra little button on the side...

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...hentic-ganzo-f7582-or-stainless-steel-folding


----------



## never mind

Any 52100 patina report for this EDC?



CTKC said:


> ...52100 carbon).The two folders have been all over the world with me; the Burke is only a few years old....


----------



## CTKC

Not too much yet actually. I keep a little camellia oil on the blade usually and am fairly obsessive about washing and drying after use. My Burke 52100 gyuto has a lovely patina now, but that gets a lot more use with food.


----------



## never mind

Thank you!


----------



## Matus

I have and like the GM3 from GiantMouse. I recently ordered (and returned) the otherwise very successful Ace Biblio from the same company. A super cool knife (just somehow I did not bond with it) so I did a short video showing these two knives.


----------



## playero

this


----------



## kwk1

I use Paramilitary 2's and a small Spyderco on my keychain.


----------



## SeattleBen

I have three that I carry with some regularity. 

I carry a Benchmade griptilian at work sometimes. 

For regular life stuff I carry an opinel or a higonokami occasionally.


----------



## Fred in PA

I have several, but by far I carry my Spyderco Delica the most. Nothing fancy about it, and no work of art (though I do think the blade shape is excellent), but it just works so damn well when I need a knife for something.


----------



## brainsausage

I just picked up this beautiful mid-tech from a little known Russian maker, Cheburkov Knives.
Anodized titanium scales, with M390 blade.

It’d a be an understatement to say I’m head over heels for this thing. The overall design aesthetic is right up my alley. Has future vibes mixed with mid-century modern touches and is fully functional and very comfy in hand. It has some good heft which I prefer in just about any knife really. The blade shape is great for everyday carry, nice and slicey but rugged with a modified drop point. It’s ground from thick blade stock, and feels great in a choked up grip. The angles coming up from the sharpening choil are ridiculously clean, as well as the relief angles on the top of the spine. The fit and finish in general is impeccable and all of the hardware is produced in house. The anodization is hard to capture in pics, but it has a bronze tone to it almost like an undercoat if that makes sense. Really shows up well in the sun. The 3D thumb stud takes some getting used to, but like any well designed tool once you get the hang of it you realize the artistry in the design. It deploys with a ridiculously satisfying snicker-snack! I’ve shredded my thumbnail repeatedly opening the damn thing... The M390 responds wonderfully to light stropping on just about any pair of pants I’ve worn since I received it a couple weeks ago. Gets scary sharp right quick.
Anyways enough gushing, here’s some crap pics:


----------



## Jlc88

Ive spent hours looking at these photos. Time to find me a EDC.


----------



## Matus

@brainsausage - that is one fantastic looking knife. Reminds me a bit of Shirogorov knives. I must admit that 3.9 blade thickness is a bit too much for my taste for an EDC, but all about the knife screams quality from photos. Thank you for bringing this maker to my attention.

BTW, just recently got a GiantMouse ACE Iona with grey scales. It is their low-end model, I think it costs $100 in US ( a bit more in € around here). Of course - it does not have the finesses of the GM3 and FRN scales are not going to have you make a standing ovation, but it is very well put together and the hardware is very solid. Since I am sucker for thin blades I have decided that I will re-grind the blade on mine (still have to figure out how to do that without fooling the knife up beyond repair. But I really like the knife otherwise and want to make it a mean apple slicer. The blade is also M390 so it will be some work.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

this one I just made for myself, it is a modern traditional slipjoint, a model of my design called the "Clarkdale"


----------



## Tanalasta

For some reason I can't seem to upload the photo from the computer...

https://www.neboknives.com.au/product/benchmade-foray-axis-folding-pocket-knife-b698/

Benchmade Foray 698 in CPM20 steel. Beautiful, functional and durable gentleman's EDC. Came as sharp as some of my best carbon Gyuto out of the box and by all reputation, I won't need to sharpen it for a while. Won't be easy when I do though. Slight recurve on the profile. Will probably take it to the Edge Pro or purchase a diamond Atoma when it comes to sharpening.


----------



## Barmoley

HSC /// Knives said:


> this one I just made for myself, it is a modern traditional slipjoint, a model of my design called the "Clarkdale"



That is very cool. Great job making it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Matus said:


> I have and like the GM3 from GiantMouse. I recently ordered (and returned) the otherwise very successful Ace Biblio from the same company. A super cool knife (just somehow I did not bond with it) so I did a short video showing these two knives.





Man I would have loved to have taken that micarta ACE BIBLIO off your hands. They are hard to find. Always sold out. I just bought the black G10 version and I’m crazy about it. It fits me great. It’s making sell a few.


----------



## brainsausage

Matus said:


> @brainsausage - that is one fantastic looking knife. Reminds me a bit of Shirogorov knives. I must admit that 3.9 blade thickness is a bit too much for my taste for an EDC, but all about the knife screams quality from photos. Thank you for bringing this maker to my attention.
> 
> BTW, just recently got a GiantMouse ACE Iona with grey scales. It is their low-end model, I think it costs $100 in US ( a bit more in € around here). Of course - it does not have the finesses of the GM3 and FRN scales are not going to have you make a standing ovation, but it is very well put together and the hardware is very solid. Since I am sucker for thin blades I have decided that I will re-grind the blade on mine (still have to figure out how to do that without fooling the knife up beyond repair. But I really like the knife otherwise and want to make it a mean apple slicer. The blade is also M390 so it will be some work.



Funny you mention Shirogorov. I was eyeing his knives for a bit until a ran across a thread on reddit titled: “Cheburkov... Shirogorov Killer?” 
Which immediately piqued my interest. The more I dug into Cheburkov’s work online I realized I had to have one of their pieces. Once the Tukan’s we’re back in stock I jumped on one. It definitely met all of my expectations. I’m going to try to pick up a couple more of their pieces over the next year before word really gets out. I can see them getting hype prices over the next couple years once the American market catches on. They have a pretty diverse line of knives, but the design language still comes through. In my opinion they’re a steal for the level of workmanship, fit/finish, functionality, materials, and hardware. 
Funny you should mention the blade size as I was a bit skeptical at first, but it slices very nicely, and isn’t too weighty in the pocket. 
I’ve been eyeing Giantmouse for a hot minute now. They look like really great knives for the money. Let me know if you ever want to do a swap!
Btw- I snagged the Cheburkov from Lamnia dot com. International shipping was stupid fast, and their response time to a query of mine was super quick. Definitely recommend them to anyone looking to take the dive on a Cheburkov. I’m looking to score a carbon fiber small Strizh next, followed by a bronze Ti scale Hudson...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

brainsausage said:


> Funny you mention Shirogorov. I was eyeing his knives for a bit until a ran across a thread on reddit titled: “Cheburkov... Shirogorov Killer?”
> Which immediately piqued my interest. The more I dug into Cheburkov’s work online I realized I had to have one of their pieces. Once the Tukan’s we’re back in stock I jumped on one. It definitely met all of my expectations. I’m going to try to pick up a couple more of their pieces over the next year before word really gets out. I can see them getting hype prices over the next couple years once the American market catches on. They have a pretty diverse line of knives, but the design language still comes through. In my opinion they’re a steal for the level of workmanship, fit/finish, functionality, materials, and hardware.
> Funny you should mention the blade size as I was a bit skeptical at first, but it slices very nicely, and isn’t too weighty in the pocket.
> I’ve been eyeing Giantmouse for a hot minute now. They look like really great knives for the money. Let me know if you ever want to do a swap!
> Btw- I snagged the Cheburkov from Lamnia dot com. International shipping was stupid fast, and their response time to a query of mine was super quick. Definitely recommend them to anyone looking to take the dive on a Cheburkov. I’m looking to score a carbon fiber small Strizh next, followed by a bronze Ti scale Hudson...


That knife looks wonderful. Perfect aesthetics for me. I’ve moved away from knives I think I would have a difficult time cleaning after butchering an animal. Blood guts and gristle is unpleasant to remove from nooks and crannies. Sure I have dedicated hunt knives, but I love using the one in my pocket as well.


----------



## thirsty0ne

Got an Anzenberge folder, petite couillon lately, it’s wonderful..


----------



## Matus

thirsty0ne said:


> Got an Anzenberge folder, petite couillon lately, it’s wonderful..



Please post some photos or even a short video, it is a little unique and cool knife.


----------



## thirsty0ne

Here you go... really glad I was able to get one..


----------



## Matus

Sweet. How thick is the blade?


----------



## thirsty0ne

Pretty thin, 2mm spine thickness


----------



## Grunt173

This Case Barlow is probably my favorite carry.


----------



## Travis petosa

Been using my micro tech for almost two years now. Takes a wicked edge for a pocket knife. Doesn’t see anything else than boxes most of the time.


----------



## bkultra

Nothing says practical EDC like an OTF, especially the double edged ones.


----------



## AT5760

Decided to upgrade my old, AUS-6 Spyderco. Picked this up last week. Crazy how much lighter it is than my old knife. Action is smooth, but not sure I like the thumb stud as much as the spidey hole. OOTB edge is DEFINITELY not kitchen-knife sharp. The disclaimer on the box made me chuckle. Moving this week, so it’s getting a ton of use on zip-ties, cardboard, and plastic.


----------



## Bert2368

Been using this for about a month now. Sharpened once, used enough finally to assess edge durability.






Is indeed pretty darn hard, holds up to use well. Lighter, thinner and less "pocket presence" than the several other lower priced D2 blade & G10 scale EDC knives I've tried the last couple of years. The FRN handles helped keep bulk down, decent tactile & provide a firm grip for wet hand use. Came with the wrenches needed to disassemble it for cleaning, which was nice. Don't admire the horny bugger logos, but WTH.
















Have not XRF checked this one to verify the alloy yet.

Performance, fit & finish, think it's worth the $54 US price. But I won't cry too much if it disappears into a snow bank.


----------



## BreZim

The best knife to use and abuse would be the Otter Mercator k55k.
Locking blade
Slim
Cheap
Solingen blade in stainless steel or carbon steel

And then buy another more expensive flipper


----------



## Matus

Some time ago I got a ACE Iona from GiantMouse - one of their entry models. I found the blade way too thick for my EDC purposes, so I did a quick & dirty regrind (I was not too concerned about plunge lines and such stuff - I did this kind of job for the first time, the goal was not to kill the blade). I love the knife now. It went from 3mm spine thickness to 1.6, from flat grind to gently convex grind. It slices now apples like there is no tomorrow 

Here you can see a few before/after photos:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BzluH5Wnpo1/


----------



## BreZim

thirsty0ne said:


> Here you go... really glad I was able to get one..
> 
> View attachment 60251
> View attachment 60252



Looks great what is this knife?


----------



## Matus

BreZim said:


> Looks great what is this knife?



Here you go:
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz-mL20nL6r/


----------



## Beau Nidle

Made my own. Locking blades are illegal in the UK for EDC, so I made it a friction folder. Works for me.


----------



## Matus

That is a beautiful little knife.


----------



## Beau Nidle

Matus said:


> That is a beautiful little knife.



Thanks Matus!


----------



## Chefget




----------



## nakneker

I use a variety but for everyday users I’m a huge fan of spyderco. The Manix XL with S90V is my favorite but..... that always changes. I have a sheath I bought of Etsy I use I like.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

AT5760 said:


> Decided to upgrade my old, AUS-6 Spyderco. Picked this up last week. Crazy how much lighter it is than my old knife. Action is smooth, but not sure I like the thumb stud as much as the spidey hole. OOTB edge is DEFINITELY not kitchen-knife sharp. The disclaimer on the box made me chuckle. Moving this week, so it’s getting a ton of use on zip-ties, cardboard, and plastic. View attachment 65074
> View attachment 65075


Great color. I’m using my original blue one for December. I have mine surgically sharp. I could dig out a bullet for sure.


----------



## panda

it's been nearly a year since i got the gigantic spydy military and i am enjoying it just as much as the first day!! it's taken some serious abuse including using the spine to sharpen a slicing machine blade, haha.


----------



## Macaroni

I've only got about 30 folders but these two (both customs) are my recent favorites. Left is a Trouble Blades Debt Collector (D2), Right is a Brian Brown Yeager (CTS-XHP San Mai). The one on the right has been in my pocket for about a month (since it arrived).


----------



## GorillaGrunt

I sweat so much on the line that the blue steel higo (who knows if it’s actually blue, but it’s sure carbon) I had been using rusts continuously in my pocket. So I switched to a Bear and Son balisong for the dbag/panache factor.


----------



## Kristoffer

At the other end of the spectrum from some of the lovely niceties above, this little thing arrived in the mail today. Materials may leave something to ask, but I have to say the design is sweet.


----------



## M1k3

CRKT is a pretty legit for budget option.


----------



## Grunt173

It depends on what I will be up against during the day. If I am confronted with prehistoric creatures, I carry my GEC Possum Skinner.


----------



## Marek07

Macaroni said:


> I've only got about 30 folders.... "


I'm sorry. Did you say "_*only*_"?


----------



## rob

many moons a go i collected folding knives. Lots of custom and production folders.

Most have been sold now, kept a few and still use Spyderco Sage and Chris Reeeves as EDC knives.









Now the kitchen knife collecting is becoming equally over the top.


----------



## Chefget

HSC///


----------



## Grunt173

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66246
> I use a variety but for everyday users I’m a huge fan of spyderco. The Manix XL with S90V is my favorite but..... that always changes. I have a sheath I bought of Etsy I use I like.


Me,Old Onion, likes that leather.That's nice work.


----------



## Towerguy

Chris Reeve large Sabenza.


----------



## TheNewMexican

Carried a gerber for the longest time, then one day I opened it and it literally fell apart!!!!

Wife replaced it with an old timer (clip point, spear point and sheep foot blade). Have had it for a year and not lost it yet.


----------



## Illyria

Made myself a folder (first time making a folder). 

6al titanium frame lock, s30v blade and a copper backspace.


----------



## Bert2368

New old stock off of ebay. A Spyderco Stretch, the old original lightweight, not even a Stretch 2, let alone the newest straight back version of the Stretch 2.

Not a sprint run or any fancy alloy, just VG10. Also less than $90 delivered. Came nicely shaving sharp, I'm going to carry this for a while and see how it behaves.


----------



## Towerguy

Carter neck knife.


----------



## vicv

Opinel Effie 8cm stainless.


----------



## BreZim

It may not be this forum but does anyone remember someone posting up a picture of their vintage stirling silver pocket knife?


----------



## Boondocker




----------



## Bert2368

Boondocker said:


>



Holy mother of fungi. You either have some REALLY large morels or really tiny hands?


----

Oh. Never mind...


----------



## Dendrobatez

Boondocker said:


>



I'd like to see the mushrooms that need a foraging knife like that


----------



## Lars

Opinel nr. 4.


----------



## Matus

I recently got a GiantMouse Ace Clyde with brass handle and really enjoy playing with it  plus it takes awesome patina. I thought I will not like the weight, but it gives it super solid feel.


----------



## M1k3

Interesting knives in the last 3 pics


----------



## Barmoley

Matus said:


> I recently got a GiantMouse Ace Clyde with brass handle and really enjoy playing with it  plus it takes awesome patina. I thought I will not like the weight, but it gives it super solid feel.
> 
> View attachment 79722
> View attachment 79723
> View attachment 79724


That's cool, I was just looking at this one and the one with micarta scales. How do you like the blade shape and the action?

I've been mostly using these 3 lately, depending on the mood.


----------



## Matus

M1k3 said:


> Interesting knives in the last 3 pics



Hell I was sure I deleted them before posting (apparently that did not work). Should be gone now.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Matus said:


> I recently got a GiantMouse Ace Clyde with brass


 
Thats nice - love the brass, I've been eyeing the titanium frame ace a little too much lately


----------



## Matus

@Barmoley the action is pretty smooth. I did took the knife apart (really easy, no ball bearings to loose) and reduced the tension of the lock bar a bit and applied a tiny bit of some super thin oil for this kind of application. I am really very happy with it now. The blade shape is very practical for a utility blade. I would wish the blade was ground a little thinner behind the edge, but it is OK.


----------



## roughrider

The Spyderco Paramilitary 2 is my current favorite.  Been thinking about a nice OTF knife.


----------



## Dendrobatez

These are the 3 I use the most (from the left)
Benchmade 985 - awesome fit from the factory, has needed no adjustment or grease.

Spyderco mantra 2 - love the blade it just requires a lot of maintenance 

Boker Kwaiken - great knife for well under $100, I have an auto version too but its a bit scary 

Next knife buy is likely to be either a Benchmade Bugout, Spyderco Kappara, or Ikuchi - unless of course I find a deal on something unexpected.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Cool thread, this is another hobby I've spent too much on. Other than the manufactured stuff, Rick Dunkerley is my favorite maker.


----------



## Horsemover

roughrider said:


> The Spyderco Paramilitary 2 is my current favorite. Been thinking about a nice OTF knife.



Make sure you take a close look at the Microtechs. Had a hard time getting over the price but soooo worth it in the end.


----------



## dafox

Kershaw Ken Onion Leek, used, from ebay. Other than multi tools for fishing and back packing I haven't bought a pocket knife in over 40 years!
Needs to be sharpened, what do you guys use to sharpen pocket knives? I have a Smith 400 grit diamond coated rat tail that I bought to sharpen serrated bread knives.


----------



## M1k3

I use the same as my kitchen knives.


----------



## dafox

M1k3 said:


> I use the same as my kitchen knives.


Thanks, this blade has a bit of a recurve near the heal where a flat stone wont go.


----------



## M1k3

dafox said:


> Thanks, this blade has a bit of a recurve near the heal where a flat stone wont go.


Oh. Mine doesn't have a recurve..


----------



## Bert2368

Grind a sharpening choil at base of edge. Then flatten out any remaining curve on the cutting edge near base to make your life easier, proceed to sharpen normally on a flat stone.


----------



## Blerghle

Got a Benchmade Bugout recently. Seems nice enough, though I don't have much to compare it against. It was pretty finicky getting it put back together properly after cleaning but certainly works fine for being an unobtrusive pocket knife for opening boxes and the like.

I got one of these for my wife: Boker Magnum Rainbow Mermaid Liner Lock Knife (3.75" Spectrum) 01LG318 - Blade HQ which is every bit as fun as it looks but too large to carry as a pocket knife.


----------



## Chefget

Tungsten carbide blade, cuts like a demon though a bit toothy...makes me wonder about their kitchen knives...


----------



## panda

Chefget said:


> Tungsten carbide blade, cuts like a demon though a bit toothy...makes me wonder about their kitchen knives...
> 
> View attachment 82322
> View attachment 82323


that looks like a useful profile for kitchen use, but the handle looks like it would be slippery?


----------



## ExistentialHero

Someone threw in a Gerber Razorfish with a Moritaka k-gyuto I bought a while back. The gyuto's long gone, but the Gerber is in my pocket pretty much every day. It's fairly easy to sharpen, stays where I clip it, and thick enough that I'm comfortable using it to hack at plants in the yard.


----------



## thebradleycrew

These days, after a lot of different pocket knives over the years, I'm generally carrying two brands of knives:
1. When I care about function: Microtech, specifically Troodon and Combat Troodon
2. When I care about looks: Shirogorov


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

All about style these days unless I'm out hiking. Billy Bob Sowell MS...


----------



## thebradleycrew

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> All about style these days unless I'm out hiking. Billy Bob Sowell MS...
> View attachment 82366
> View attachment 82367


Sexy AF.


----------



## esoo

damn it, looks like my ZDP-189 Dragonfly 2 just went missing..... seems like I pulled my wallet out of my pocket and the knife got dropped somewhere. went back to the most likely place, but no one turned it in.

not sure what I want to get to replace it.


----------



## dafox

What do you folks use to sharpen your pocket knives? I have a Kershaw leek, used, and sharpened it with a Smith's 400 grit diamond rod. Raised a burr on both sides, used stropping strokes after that, edge looks good, even, no shiny spots, but boy is it rough. Cuts paper but far from smoothly.


----------



## ExistentialHero

dafox said:


> What do you folks use to sharpen your pocket knives? I have a Kershaw leek, used, and sharpened it with a Smith's 400 grit diamond rod. Raised a burr on both sides, used stropping strokes after that, edge looks good, even, no shiny spots, but boy is it rough. Cuts paper but far from smoothly.



I clean mine up on a Shapton Pro 320 and then sometimes polish on the 1k. The 320 edge is great for garden work, so I often just leave it there.


----------



## Slim278

Here are a few pocket knives that I have.


----------



## dafox

Slim278 said:


> Here are a few pocket knives that I have.


What do you use to sharpen them?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Also, any custom mades in there?


----------



## Slim278

Never really got into custom pocket knives. It is just too much of a price jump from the slip joints I collect. I have however just ordered my first custom gyuto.


The majority of my pocket knives are 1095 and can be sharpened on most any stone. I have a set of Nanawa Chosera stones 600 1000 and 3000 I like to use. They cut really fast and also work well on my kitchen knives as well as the 154cm and 3v knives I have.


----------



## panda

dafox said:


> What do you folks use to sharpen your pocket knives? I have a Kershaw leek, used, and sharpened it with a Smith's 400 grit diamond rod. Raised a burr on both sides, used stropping strokes after that, edge looks good, even, no shiny spots, but boy is it rough. Cuts paper but far from smoothly.


Chosera 400, strop on cardboard


----------



## esoo

Just got the replacement for my lost Dragonfly


----------



## Matus

I recently got a GiantMouse ACE Clyde with brass handle - what brought the number of my GM to 3. When the Clyde was first introduced (much lighter versions with a micarta and G10 scales) I pretty much ignored it as I found the design way too boxy. Somehow over time I got interested in it and finally got one. As most (all?) other GM knives it could have been ground thinner at the edge (I worked on it already and did a wonky job), but I an thrilled how it feels in hand and how smooth the action is (after a little of pivot and lock bar adjustment and some Interflon-Fin-Super). It is my favorite edc knife/toy now. It has actually great ergonomics.

Oh and that other thing - just a super cool bottle opener


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

dafox said:


> What do you use to sharpen them?


Washita. As to addressing the recurve at the ricasso, I used to be a big fan of cutting a small choil to define the start of the cutting edge, but that can interfere with cutting cord. Now I just get in there with the corner of the stone. The steel rounds the corner of the stone a little and then everything fits.


----------



## T-Steve

Oh, a topic I can sink my teeth into...





For sharpening I use my kitchen stones to sharpen everything. Though truth be told, the Spyderco Native and Benchmade Mini-Griptilian are both on factory grinds. The steels (S110V and 20CV) are amazingly tough.


----------



## Chefget

Mine today


----------



## Boondocker




----------



## sidey

Opinel for me too.


----------



## simar

This one has been in my pocket since 2011


Some of its cousins


Some Dammy CRK to add


----------



## ChrisL45

From top to bottom, cheapo locking I don't really know anything about it. Swiss Army I haven't been able to find any info about. Carbon steel Higonokami, which has been my edc for a while, and needs some work. Shun Higo style steak knife I got as a bridal party gift.


----------



## Bert2368

simar said:


> This one has been in my pocket since 2011
> 
> 
> Some of its cousins
> 
> 
> Some Dammy CRK to add




Whoa! Those knive are pretty Sikh!


----------



## chiffonodd

T-Steve said:


> Oh, a topic I can sink my teeth into...
> View attachment 84607
> 
> 
> For sharpening I use my kitchen stones to sharpen everything. Though truth be told, the Spyderco Native and Benchmade Mini-Griptilian are both on factory grinds. The steels (S110V and 20CV) are amazingly tough.








Love the BM mini-grip in 20cv. That steel is ridiculous. Carried almost every day for four years, only had to sharpen it once. That's a whole lot of cardboard boxes without appreciable edge degradation.


----------



## Dendrobatez

I really like benchmades since I got mine.


----------



## McMan

Spyderco Delica. Took a year to lose the first one, a few months to lose the second one, and still have the third after ~20 years. Time to move on though--you can't EDC a knife after you use it to clean your toenails. It was just too convenient just that one time...


----------



## chiffonodd

McMan said:


> Spyderco Delica. Took a year to lose the first one, a few months to lose the second one, and still have the third after ~20 years. Time to move on though--you can't EDC a knife after you use it to clean your toenails. It was just too convenient just that one time...
> View attachment 90345



More like you can't EDC a knife _until _you use it to clean your toenails


----------



## Twigg

Emerson Sheepdog


----------



## ChefShramrock

As of late, I have been carrying this Opinel #7 that i found at the Goodwill for $5. Before that, I was carrying a Kershaw Ken Onion that I had for 15 years, that I recently lost.


----------



## ChefShramrock

double post


----------



## boomchakabowwow

chiffonodd said:


> Love the BM mini-grip in 20cv. That steel is ridiculous. Carried almost every day for four years, only had to sharpen it once. That's a whole lot of cardboard boxes without appreciable edge degradation.


you used it for four years and only had to sharpen it once!!?? if that is the case, every knife should be made with 20cv. throw away the others.

i should buy one and try it on my uses..nothing i own last even remotely that long. i cut a lot of stuff tho..but i honestly think cardboard is fairly tough on edges..i believe it is the dirt and grit embedded in the material. i am on a construction sight.


----------



## chiffonodd

boomchakabowwow said:


> you used it for four years and only had to sharpen it once!!?? if that is the case, every knife should be made with 20cv. throw away the others.
> 
> i should buy one and try it on my uses..nothing i own last even remotely that long. i cut a lot of stuff tho..but i honestly think cardboard is fairly tough on edges..i believe it is the dirt and grit embedded in the material. i am on a construction sight.



Yup. Sounds ridiculous but it's true. In fairness, I wasn't breaking down cardboard everyday in a commercial kitchen or something but we're still talking about a gazillion amazon deliveries, grocery boxes, etc etc. It's a ridiculously wear resistant steel.



Latrobe DuraTech 20CV Knife Steel Composition Analysis Graph, Equivalents And Overview Version 4.36


----------



## parbaked

boomchakabowwow said:


> i cut a lot of stuff tho..but i honestly think cardboard is fairly tough on edges..i believe it is the dirt and grit embedded in the material.



It's also the glue, used to make cardboard, that's hard on your edge.
I often carry this now instead of a knife.




Lots of good blades available.
Bonus is that I have a pen with me now too...


----------



## simar

chiffonodd said:


> Yup. Sounds ridiculous but it's true. In fairness, I wasn't breaking down cardboard everyday in a commercial kitchen or something but we're still talking about a gazillion amazon deliveries, grocery boxes, etc etc. It's a ridiculously wear resistant steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Latrobe CPM 20CV Knife Steel Composition Analysis Graph, Equivalents And Overview Version 4.36


you sure it isn’t maxamet labeled as 20cv


----------



## riba

I am enjoying the shape of this pattadesa that much, that I am discussing a custom  . Stoked


----------



## chiffonodd

simar said:


> you sure it isn’t maxamet labeled as 20cv



Never used maxamet unfortunately. As for 20cv, I've been thinking more about the BM mini-grip, and I probably should have given more credit to the edge geometry. It's not optimized for being a thin-behind-the-edge slicer. It was decently thin, but not remarkably so, not a super low angle, certainly micro-beveled, and designed to hit a sweet spot between cutting ability and edge stability. The one time I sharpened the knife, I did take the angle lower and thinned out the area behind the edge just a tad. It resulted in what I usually see in PM knives -- an almost frightening, very surgical-feeling sharpness. That surgical sharpness did mellow out with a few uses, but it has remained completely stable ever since. This is also something I have experienced with PM blades. There is a slight but still perceptible decrease in sharpness after several uses, but then it just _stays _there for ever and ever.


----------



## Marosenko

Bob Kramer picnic knife


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i am BEATING this poor knife. as a Construction Engineer knife-life is hard. i used it yesterday to prune tomato plants. it was challenging with the gritty muddy plants.

i stropped it! its a great edge.


----------



## ScienceAndCooking

One of these two is always in my pocket. Depends if I am in dress clothes for work (swiss army) or jeans (crkt).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

ScienceAndCooking said:


> One of these two is always in my pocket. Depends if I am in dress clothes for work (swiss army) or jeans (crkt).View attachment 95741


SAK Farmer? I friggen love that knife.


----------



## ScienceAndCooking

boomchakabowwow said:


> SAK Farmer? I friggen love that knife.


It’s the cadet actually. Even slimmer than the farmer.


----------



## nico1180

Butterfly


----------



## kennyc

Apparently I have a thing for Ti framelocks:





But most days, its this CF/BG42 Spyderco Millitary or its little brother (Para2) in CF/S90V:


----------



## alterwisser

I don’t really USE pocket knives that much, but I still have some


----------



## Bert2368

alterwisser said:


> I don’t really USE pocket knives that much, but I still have some



What, no "black cat"?!


----------



## Bert2368

If anyone wants to check out a Honeybadger, they sent me a 20% off code for today (10/14).

prime2020









Honey Badger Knives - The Ultimate Flipper Knife for Every Day Carry by Western Active USA


Honey Badger Knives by Western Active




www.westernactive.com


----------



## alterwisser

Bert2368 said:


> What, no "black cat"?!


 Is there something you want to tell me? Lol


----------



## Bert2368

alterwisser said:


> Is there something you want to tell me? Lol



Opinel, Swiss army knife, other Euro knives... Mentioned not being in USA. It seemed to fit.

“When all candles bee out all cattes be gray.” Except the black ones.


----------



## panda

kennyc said:


> Apparently I have a thing for Ti framelocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most days, its this CF/BG42 Spyderco Millitary or its little brother (Para2) in CF/S90V:


spydie millie is da bomb!


----------



## Staystrapped

Cold steel counter point gets the job done and is cheap enough to lose


----------



## Taz575

I EDC my Benchmade Bugout. Love that little blade!


----------



## Matus

Taz575 said:


> I EDC my Benchmade Bugout. Love that little blade!


I am finding the little bugout with white handle and black blade pretty cool to be honest. It would be great it Benchmade would offer the customization as they do for the bigger one.


----------



## Taz575

Yeah, I want to get another Bugout one of these days and some custom scales. I have the full size one and its the perfect size for most cutting tasks. If I want a tactical knife, I have my Benchmade Mini Rukus.


----------



## Evan Estern

I have a really awesome Bugout with aftermarket carbon fiber scales by Rogue, but these days I only carry Chris Reeve folders, I guess I'm a blade snob.


----------



## Matus

Chris Reeve makes some very fine knivis. I have been lately tempted by the Mnandi, but that kind of purchase (an office knife) will make much more sense after lockdown. It would kinda feel strange to carry such a knife to a meeting ... while wearing a pyjama


----------



## Evan Estern

Everytime I take out my Sebenza, I'm just blown away by the utter simplicity and sturdiness of the design. I have the small and the large. Small for situations where a discrete blade is required and the large everywhere else. The Mnandi is beautiful! I always stayed away from it because it seems so small, but I'm kind of coming around to an appreciation of it these days.


----------



## simar

I ended up gifting my small sebenza to my cousin after I got my mnandi, the difference in the hand was enough for me to pick the mnandi over the sebenza.


----------



## jwthaparc

alterwisser said:


> I don’t really USE pocket knives that much, but I still have some


I only have a few knives myself, and the higonokami, and carbon opinel no. 8 are two of the ones I own, very nice knives.


----------



## 4wa1l

Any recommendations for a picnic style folding knife mainly for simple food prep (cutting cheese, tomatoes, bread, fruit etc)? I have an opinel but looking to upgrade. I like the simplicity but it's a bit rough around the edges and the blade is often stuck. Thinking about something like a Laguiole style knife. Any brands to look out for? I don't really know where to start.


----------



## AT5760

I think I saw Raquin forged a blade and put it into an Opinel folder. That would be an upgrade!


----------



## thebradleycrew

4wa1l said:


> Any recommendations for a picnic style folding knife mainly for simple food prep (cutting cheese, tomatoes, bread, fruit etc)? I have an opinel but looking to upgrade. I like the simplicity but it's a bit rough around the edges and the blade is often stuck. Thinking about something like a Laguiole style knife. Any brands to look out for? I don't really know where to start.


I'd consider checking out Evan Antzenberger's little folder. It's a great tool for such things. It's definitely an upgrade from an Opinel. I also like Laguiole but they are more production; Bryan Raquin makes amazing stuff, and occasionally will sell fixed blades that are certainly worth checking out (or his yet-to-go-live Maru knives).


----------



## M1k3

AT5760 said:


> I think I saw Raquin forged a blade and put it into an Opinel folder. That would be an upgrade!


I believe he's done a few. @valgard has one or is possibly maybe getting one?


----------



## valgard

M1k3 said:


> I believe he's done a few. @valgard has one or is possibly maybe getting one?


The one he just posted is mine , I have waited for it for a while but I'm very excited about it.


----------



## 4wa1l

The Evan Antzenbergers look very nice but out of my league. I have seen a nice looking 14cm Laguile en Aubrac but that's pushing my budget too. Anything in a similar style but priced somewhere between the Opinel and Laguile en Aubrac? Appreciate the responses.


----------



## 4wa1l

valgard said:


> The one he just posted is mine , I have waited for it for a while but I'm very excited about it.
> 
> View attachment 102106
> View attachment 102107



That is very cool!!!


----------



## valgard

I have rocked an Opinel No.7 for a few years, this is a No.8 handle and I'm definitely looking forward to the upgrade for my daily carry.


----------



## Slim278

valgard said:


> The one he just posted is mine , I have waited for it for a while but I'm very excited about it.
> 
> View attachment 102106
> View attachment 102107


I really like this. I am a fan of Opinel but I dont know that I would invest too much in an Opinel, inexpensive is one of its strong points but I really like this.


----------



## riba

4wa1l said:


> Any recommendations for a picnic style folding knife mainly for simple food prep (cutting cheese, tomatoes, bread, fruit etc)? I have an opinel but looking to upgrade. I like the simplicity but it's a bit rough around the edges and the blade is often stuck. Thinking about something like a Laguiole style knife. Any brands to look out for? I don't really know where to start.


I really like a sardinian pattadesa for these kind of tasks. 
(That much that a custom one is in the making  )


----------



## Matus

4wa1l said:


> Any recommendations for a picnic style folding knife mainly for simple food prep (cutting cheese, tomatoes, bread, fruit etc)? I have an opinel but looking to upgrade. I like the simplicity but it's a bit rough around the edges and the blade is often stuck. Thinking about something like a Laguiole style knife. Any brands to look out for? I don't really know where to start.



Sounds like you are looking for a thinner blade that would slice well. Check out this video - it contains a few sub $100 knives.


----------



## Slim278

4wa1l said:


> Any recommendations for a picnic style folding knife mainly for simple food prep (cutting cheese, tomatoes, bread, fruit etc)? I have an opinel but looking to upgrade. I like the simplicity but it's a bit rough around the edges and the blade is often stuck. Thinking about something like a Laguiole style knife. Any brands to look out for? I don't really know where to start.


Don't be too quick to toss aside that Opinel. A drop or two of melted wax in the joint will vastly improve the opening of your knife. 

I think the Opinel ticks all the boxes for a picnic knife. It is light, easy to sharpen, gets screaming sharp and yiu wont cry so hard should the knife get lost at the picnic sight. 

Don't be afraid to modify the blade or handle to your liking or even dissemble the knife to improve it's opening.


----------



## jwthaparc

4wa1l said:


> Any recommendations for a picnic style folding knife mainly for simple food prep (cutting cheese, tomatoes, bread, fruit etc)? I have an opinel but looking to upgrade. I like the simplicity but it's a bit rough around the edges and the blade is often stuck. Thinking about something like a Laguiole style knife. Any brands to look out for? I don't really know where to start.


Idk why, but I keep thinking the Ontario rat 1 (maybe 2 but it's smaller) would be good for this, plus it's very affordable.


----------



## Matus

Good point about the Otario Rat 1 or 2. The ones in D2 steel should get on the list too. They supposed to have a really nice action too.


----------



## Evan Estern

I keep an Opinel #10 in the front bag of my bicycle during ramp season. It's light and has just the right reach to get to the tops of the bulbs.


----------



## Towerguy

Carter neck knife, Chris Reeve sabenza, various Benchmade knives.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I was really into edc for a year or two. Sold everything off except for a ZT 0350. Not by choice, it was just the last man standing I guess. I've been carrying it daily for a few years now. Don't really like the curve much. Doesn't suit my cutting needs well. Maybe I'll move it along someday soon and pick up something new.


----------



## Bert2368

Honeybadger has a "black Friday" 25% off sale from now through 11/30.

Code:

FRIDAY2020









Shop Honey Badger Knives - Awesome Quality Budget Flipper Pocket Knives for Every Day Carry


Honey Badger Knives - Awesome Quality Budget Flipper Pocket Knives for Every Day Carry




westernactive.com


----------



## Matus

I am looking at Spyderco Gayle Bradley 2 as it just could be the knife I am looking for. And of course I now keep comparing 1 and 2. What I like about one is that the index finger is very close to the edge what should in theory help when on needs to apply more force. 2 is lighter and has longer blade ... and is available.


----------



## tcmx3

Matus said:


> I am looking at Spyderco Gayle Bradley 2 as it just could be the knife I am looking for. And of course I now keep comparing 1 and 2. What I like about one is that the index finger is very close to the edge what should in theory help when on needs to apply more force. 2 is lighter and has longer blade ... and is available.



I bought my father one when the 1 first came out. It was an absolute tank, maybe too much even. Also the liner situation was bad; they were so proud if you wanted to use the knife for any hard cutting at all gloves were an absolute necessity (though with gloves it was fine). Too much of a workhorse for a folder IMO, and an immature if characterful design.

So IMO the 2 is a distinct improvement.

Im of the opinion that the Taichung factory is still the best Spyderco factory. Ive never been as impressed by the Golden stuff as a lot of people seem to be.


----------



## Matus

Thanks a lot! Just ordered the 2. And if I like it, it will get some nice micarta scales.

Edit: I must admit that I prefer the look of the grind on the 1 - is the tip possibly thinner?


----------



## Sweetlou

Rockstead folding


----------



## simar

Sweetlou said:


> Rockstead folding


which one?


----------



## Sweetlou

Shin. Scary sharp, little heavy though.


----------



## simar

awesome, I have edc’d my shu for over a decade and its still sharp and pretty.


----------



## Matus

Those Rocksteads look interesting, might have a closer look once budget allows.


----------



## Sweetlou

Matus said:


> Those Rocksteads look interesting, might have a closer look once budget allows.


incredibly sharp, awesome knives, little heavy, youtube Seeing them cut through phone books, rope, etc. mine performs just like the videos


----------



## Barmoley

Got my dad a benchmade super freek. I generally don't prefer benchmade and always go for spyderco instead, but freek piqued my interest for my dad. Compared freek to Bradley 2, and decided on the freek, but almost went with Bradley. Similar knives and it was basically a coin toss. Freek ended up being a very nice knife. I had Bradley 1 and it was good, but like above had some issues when using for a long time, I think 2 is the better iteration.


----------



## Matus

The super freak should be one of the best Benchmade knives out there. Had a look at it myself too.


----------



## tomsch

If you want a knife that works well for minor food use I would suggest a Spyderco Kapara.


----------



## Iggy

tomsch said:


> If you want a knife that works well for minor food use I would suggest a Spyderco Kapara.



Or the Spydiechef ... one of my favourite Spyderco's ever!






(or an Opinel Carbone No. 9  )


----------



## riba

My pattada just arrived. really happy with it


----------



## Matus

Looks real nice, how is the action?


----------



## mcwcdn

CRK, Gavko and Grimsmo are my go to!


----------



## riba

Matus said:


> Looks real nice, how is the action?



It runs very smooth. Nice bit of friction will keep it shut in the pocket, and opened when fully open.


----------



## Helicon

Benchmade 921 Switchback in blue. S30V isn't terrible to sharpen, either.


----------



## Konig9402

Swiss Army Knife (Cyberlite)!


----------



## bkultra

Started buying knives again, yojimbo 2 for myself & SAK pioneer x for my son (his first knife).


----------



## Towerguy

Carter neck knife, Chris Reeve large Sabenza, two Centofante custom knives, several Benchmades. I usually carry an older Benchmade.


----------



## jwthaparc

Just got my first ok pocket knife last weekend. A civivi elementum, in purple g10,with d2 steel.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Been real into benchmade lately


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My not so pristine knives collected over the years. 
Pro-Tech Switchblade 
My much used beater S30V Spyderco 
Patina Super Blue Spyderco 

Orange Hap 40 Delica (my carry blade) 
ZPD-189 Delica 
Kershaw Ken Onion (my former carry)


----------



## jwthaparc

Keith Sinclair said:


> My not so pristine knives collected over the years.
> Pro-Tech Switchblade
> My much used beater S30V Spyderco
> Patina Super Blue Spyderco
> 
> Orange Hap 40 Delica (my carry blade)
> ZPD-189 Delica
> Kershaw Ken Onion (my former carry)
> 
> View attachment 119472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119471


That Kershaw looks thicc behind the edge.


----------



## Matus

An update after some time - I am in the process of reducing and reshuffling my little pocket knife "collection" (not sure I would call owning some 5 pocket knives a collection).

I now have a Gayle Bradley 1 (also tried the GB2, but kinda prefer the GB1) for which I plan to make new micarta scales. I recently got a Para 3 in Cruwear and smooth G10 (was some kind of limited dealer release) - I payed way too much for it and now I am not sure I want to keep it - those scales have very little in the way of chamfering. I love the knife as concept/design though.

One knife that I got attracted to once I learned about its existence is Spyderco Brouwer. I was mulling over it and Spyderco SpyOpera for a long time, finally ordered both and kept the Brouwer. It is super pleasant in hand (the ergonomics is crazy good), the finish of the Titanium is awesome and I even love the green G10 scale. We are "buddies" now. Yes, the edge-to-handle ratio is on the funny side, but I actually do not care as the edge is simply long enough for small everyday duties. 

One knife that I can't stop looking at is the super weird Spyderco Schempp Bowie. Yes, not the most practical knife on the planet, but man it looks cook and that thin blade would actually work for me. I will be getting my hands on one once the availability improves.

On a separate note. I have been looking to get a pocket knife for a little tougher tasks that just opening letters and slicing apples - and I am slowly getting to the point of accepting the fact, that I should probably be looking more seriously at a smaller fixed blade knife (something like Bradford Guardian 4). Maybe I should man up and make myself a fixed blade knife.

... some photos will follow eventually ...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

jwthaparc said:


> That Kershaw looks thicc behind the edge.







It's actually fairly thin you can see in shaddow it is a hollow grind.


----------



## jwthaparc

I'm pretty excited. I just got the endura in k390 in today.


----------



## coxhaus

This what I use for carry. I have a Buck 297 I like and a Robert Trezuola clone as I cannot afford a real one. I have had these knives many years. I have a Buck 110 light weight with S30V steel I believe. I bought it and I have not actually used it.


----------



## roughrider

Para2 Titanium clone and Ultratech clone.


----------



## dafox

roughrider said:


> Para2 Titanium clone and Ultratech clone.View attachment 134828


What is a clone?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

dafox said:


> What is a clone?


X2. What’s a clone?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

roughrider said:


> Para2 Titanium clone and Ultratech clone.View attachment 134828



This being BoH, I have never responded here, but it is unfortunate to see clones being posted. They are a scourge to the knife community and cost us significant money. Just ask Sal Glesser how much they spend fighting them. You are surely free to spend your money as you desire but don't expect warm-fuzzies in the pocket knife world for those things.

Clones are just that, clones of an original product. They are almost exclusively PRC made and are becoming quite adept at the deception in both look and packaging. Although those examples shown have obvious issues that reveal their nature. They are NOT made from the same materials as the originals, even if they are marked as being such, are often unreliable and sometimes dangerous, steal IP from the original makers, and cost us all in the long run.

If Japanese cutlery continues to become popular, there will come a time when there are clones. The really unique stuff will obviously be more challenging, but I could easily see lines like Takamura being cloned some day if there is enough demand.

I remember Sal (Spyderco) telling a story about one of his trips to the PRC to find a trustworthy, quality dealer to partner with for their knives made there (and blatantly marked as such) and a man ran up to him bowing, shaking his hand and thanking him for making such a great product that they could clone and make money for themselves and their workers. The man had no idea of the infringement or cost or devalue of the original.

Like I said, I don't normally post in the BoH area, but clones...well, I would ask that people just say no.


----------



## jwthaparc

HumbleHomeCook said:


> This being BoH, I have never responded here, but it is unfortunate to see clones being posted. They are a scourge to the knife community and cost us significant money. Just ask Sal Glesser how much they spend fighting them. You are surely free to spend your money as you desire but don't expect warm-fuzzies in the pocket knife world for those things.
> 
> Clones are just that, clones of an original product. They are almost exclusively PRC made and are becoming quite adept at the deception in both look and packaging. Although those examples shown have obvious issues that reveal their nature. They are NOT made from the same materials as the originals, even if they are marked as being such, are often unreliable and sometimes dangerous, steal IP from the original makers, and cost us all in the long run.
> 
> If Japanese cutlery continues to become popular, there will come a time when there are clones. The really unique stuff will obviously be more challenging, but I could easily see lines like Takamura being cloned some day if there is enough demand.
> 
> I remember Sal (Spyderco) telling a story about one of his trips to the PRC to find a trustworthy, quality dealer to partner with for their knives made there (and blatantly marked as such) and a man ran up to him bowing, shaking his hand and thanking him for making such a great product that they could clone and make money for themselves and their workers. The man had no idea of the infringement or cost or devalue of the original.
> 
> Like I said, I don't normally post in the BoH area, but clones...well, I would ask that people just say no.


+1 for that. 

Like you said, when you buy clones you aren't getting a quality product. You are hurting the disigners, and manufacturers. You're also wasting your money on an actual good knife you could have bought. 

For those that don't know, clones are basically counterfeit knives made by another manufacturer to be passed off as the original (usually with a lot of corners cut). 

I highly recommend going with budget options instead of a clone. Civivi has great stuff, even spyderco had the lightweight tenacious in s35vn for less than 100 dollars right now. As for switchblades, theirs the lightning otf. 

With all of those you actually know you are getting what you ordered.


----------



## tcmx3

let's also not forget that just as we fight for our friends in the BOH to make a living wage, so too should the folks making anything, and that a cheap clone cannot possibly be paying the person making it a dignified wage. 

yes the real thing may cost more but Spyderco's employees can go home after a long day's work and feed their families, and to me saving a few dollars isnt worth taking that away from them.


----------



## Dendrobatez

dafox said:


> What is a clone?


It's a knockoff, probably the only sane way to buy an OTF like the boba fett microtech due to the second hand markup.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Dendrobatez said:


> It's a knockoff, probably the only sane way to buy an OTF like the boba fett microtech due to the second hand markup.



It's an undeniable luxury item. The sane thing to do is either concede to whatever the price if you want it bad enough or just go without.

I've never envisioned supporting thievery for a pure want as "sane."


----------



## coxhaus

My Robert Trezuola clone was licensed to Spyderco and I believe made in Japan. I think my knife was $200 made by Spyderco whereas a real Robert Trezuola was $800 to $1000. When he quit making pocket knives, they jumped to $1600 if you could find one. They have a very nice feel in my hand. I carried it a lot. He was the Godfather of the Tactical folding knives.

Robert "Bob" Terzuola - Spydiewiki

PS
I think the knife was US made after reading the link above. I can't remember as it has been too many years since I bought it.


----------



## Barmoley

Collaborations and spyderco made designs by various makers are in no way the same thing as clones. Clones are blatant counterfits, badly made out of inferior materials made to fool buyers.


----------



## roughrider

I own several original Spydercos (PM2, Edura, Delica, Tenacious, Resilience, Byrd series) so it's not like I don't support buying originals. Spyderco gets plenty of my money.

I highly doubt Microtech licenses the Bounty Hunter name or color scheme from George Lucas/Disney for their knives. The owner of Microtech has been known to do shady shi*t over the years. Google him.

The build quality of my clone PM2 is superior to my original and I carry it more. Titanium handle, ball bearing washers, dead center blade, solid lock up, precision machining. 

If you think all clones are made of inferior materials, then I suggest you do some research. Check out luvthemknives Youtube channel. He sends them out to a lab and gets them tested for the blade steel used and Rockwell hardness. 

I don't tell people to buy clones or not buy them. It's a free country, do as you like.


----------



## coxhaus

This may be the Robert Terzula Spderco knife I have.

Spyderco Robert Terzuola Design C15PS Aluminum handle dragonhead knife USA made | eBay


----------



## jwthaparc

roughrider said:


> I own several original Spydercos (PM2, Edura, Delica, Tenacious, Resilience, Byrd series) so it's not like I don't support buying originals. Spyderco gets plenty of my money.
> 
> I highly doubt Microtech licenses the Bounty Hunter name or color scheme from George Lucas/Disney for their knives. The owner of Microtech has been known to do shady shi*t over the years. Google him.
> 
> The build quality of my clone PM2 is superior to my original and I carry it more. Titanium handle, ball bearing washers, dead center blade, solid lock up, precision machining.
> 
> If you think all clones are made of inferior materials, then I suggest you do some research. Check out luvthemknives Youtube channel. He sends them out to a lab and gets them tested for the blade steel used and Rockwell hardness.
> 
> I don't tell people to buy clones or not buy them. It's a free country, do as you like.


So what steel is in the spyderco clones? Does it act like it's supposed to?

Honestly the ones that aren't made with bad materials are almost worse in my mind. That means they have the capability of making a quality product, but instead of paying a designer, or collaborating with one. They make their money undercutting the people that actually put their blood, sweat, and tears into these designs.

They're also indirectly hurting the other designers/manufacturers they aren't actually ripping off. The products that are in those price ranges the clones sell for, are also getting effected.

I just can't morally support those kinds of unethical business practices. Thats just me though.

Edit: also patent, and copyright infringement are against the law here, even if it is a free country.


----------



## Matus

I apparently have commitment issues when it comes to pocket knives. Over the past few months I have sold both GB1 and GB2 and went through a brief possession of Para 3 LW in S90V ( a sweet knife, but the handle is a little too short for my taste). The only one I kept was the Brouwer (just love the thing) and got Caribbean for outdoor trips and Chief Native in Rex 45 for my workshop. But just got that Para bug and manage to source a second hand PM2 in k390 that is now on its way to the old continent. The time will tell whether I will like the PM2 better than the Chief. I also had a chance to handle the Schempp Brouwer and I am definitely getting that one - not the most practical knife on the planet, but super cool and surprisingly nice in hand.


----------



## jwthaparc

Matus said:


> I apparently have commitment issues when it comes to pocket knives. Over the past few months I have sold both GB1 and GB2 and went through a brief possession of Para 3 LW in S90V ( a sweet knife, but the handle is a little too short for my taste). The only one I kept was the Brouwer (just love the thing) and got Caribbean for outdoor trips and Chief Native in Rex 45 for my workshop. But just got that Para bug and manage to source a second hand PM2 in k390 that is now on its way to the old continent. The time will tell whether I will like the PM2 better than the Chief. I also had a chance to handle the Schempp Brouwer and I am definitely getting that one - not the most practical knife on the planet, but super cool and surprisingly nice in hand.
> 
> View attachment 134842
> 
> 
> View attachment 134843


My next knife is going to be a pm2 (hopefully in maxamet). Looks to be the perfect size, plus it has the compression lock.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

roughrider said:


> I own several original Spydercos (PM2, Edura, Delica, Tenacious, Resilience, Byrd series) so it's not like I don't support buying originals. Spyderco gets plenty of my money.
> 
> I highly doubt Microtech licenses the Bounty Hunter name or color scheme from George Lucas/Disney for their knives. The owner of Microtech has been known to do shady shi*t over the years. Google him.
> 
> The build quality of my clone PM2 is superior to my original and I carry it more. Titanium handle, ball bearing washers, dead center blade, solid lock up, precision machining.
> 
> If you think all clones are made of inferior materials, then I suggest you do some research. Check out luvthemknives Youtube channel. He sends them out to a lab and gets them tested for the blade steel used and Rockwell hardness.
> 
> I don't tell people to buy clones or not buy them. It's a free country, do as you like.



I was pretty deeply immersed in the pocket knife world for decades. I've done my research. Luvthemknives is a joke who created a big ole s**t storm on the internet only to ultimately record a lengthy apology video admitting he was wrong. He removed the apology after the dust settled. 

I don't support theft but hey, it's a free country. Do as you like.


----------



## Vionlad

I gotta have a multi tool anymore I reach for it for almost everything.
Leatherman Charge TTI
S30V blade
It’s big but just too useful


----------



## Matus

For some reason I have so far resisted to get a multi tool. I am actually honestly surprised


----------



## daveb

I used to work with some Air Force techies - they were issued one multitool/ yr. They invariably went for Gerber over the Leatherman.


----------



## jwthaparc

daveb said:


> I used to work with some Air Force techies - they were issued one multitool/ yr. They invariably went for Gerber over the Leatherman.


Really? Did they say why?

I've always heard that the leathermans are a good bit better than gerbers multitools. I've heard the victorinox spirit is pretty good though.


----------



## Matus

… cost?


----------



## coxhaus

I have had both and I like the Leatherman's better. But the Gerber is not bad. This was 10 years ago or so.


----------



## Vionlad

I use it as a pocket knife more than anything so I find the wave/charge style of the leatherman better than the Gerbers I have tried.


----------



## ampersandcetera

Benchmade 940 for everyday use. I'm left-handed so it's nice to have the ambidextrous axis lock. I've got a Spydiechef that's seen a lot of use in the past, but I haven't carried it regularly for well over a year. It's a user and anodized, so it doesn't feel worth selling. I used keep a GEC slipjoint in my pocket but the cool factor doesn't outweigh the inconvenience for me.


----------



## Noodle Soup

coxhaus said:


> My Robert Trezuola clone was licensed to Spyderco and I believe made in Japan. I think my knife was $200 made by Spyderco whereas a real Robert Trezuola was $800 to $1000. When he quit making pocket knives, they jumped to $1600 if you could find one. They have a very nice feel in my hand. I carried it a lot. He was the Godfather of the Tactical folding knives.
> 
> Robert "Bob" Terzuola - Spydiewiki
> 
> PS
> I think the knife was US made after reading the link above. I can't remember as it has been too many years since I bought it.


Are you sure Bob quit making pocket knives? I know he quit taking orders but he sells everything he wants at big shows like Blade and USN. For what its worth, I've been carrying a custom left hand Terzuola folder off and on for many years. Kind of my special travel knife because its titanium frame makes it very plain looking. Customs agents and the like seldom give it a second glance in my baggage.


----------



## tcmx3

ampersandcetera said:


> Benchmade 940 for everyday use. I'm left-handed so it's nice to have the ambidextrous axis lock. I've got a Spydiechef that's seen a lot of use in the past, but I haven't carried it regularly for well over a year. It's a user and anodized, so it doesn't feel worth selling. I used keep a GEC slipjoint in my pocket but the cool factor doesn't outweigh the inconvenience for me.



Spydiechef is a good knife. 

the longer Ive had mine, the more I think the blade material is a step change. it's SO much better than H1 practically and the knife overall isnt even that expensive. I really think Spyderco outdid themselves with it and IMO it's far more interesting than yet another paramilitary sprint run (yawn)


----------



## Matus

LC200N is good stuff.


----------



## Barmoley

I want spydiechef in magnacut, now that would be an awesome combination.


----------



## btbyrd

I found the Spydiechef kind of weird in profile and sold mine. I like the steel a lot, but I didn't like using it for food or for normal EDC duties. Ended up buying a Slysz Bowie for the same price the Spydiechefs go for now and was very happy with it for normal pocketknife tasks. LC200N is nice though. I'd like to see a 2.0 of the Spydiechef with a better profile and longer blade (and maybe some fit/finish improvements).


----------



## Barmoley

Interesting how much experiences differ, I really liked spydiechef profile and fit and finish were very good on the 2 I had. Steel was OK, but too soft for my use. Had Slysz Bowie and thought it was an good knife, but not worth the price or the hype, of course I had it before spyderco stopped making it and prices tripled.


----------



## btbyrd

My SC had a bit of lockstick and wasn't nearly as smooth opening as the Bowie, and the extra finishing/contouring on the Bowie made it feel a lot nicer. But yeah, not worth the price or the hype -- especially these days. I was just lucky to get a good deal.

Getting back to the spirit of the thread, my main pocket knives are a Spyderco Pattada and an Extrema Ratio 120cm Resolza. Both are modern takes on a classic Sardinian shepherds knife design. Here's Tony with the classic design.



Though the knives are similar in inspiration, they're very different in practice. The Pattada is more of a gentleman's EDC knife, while the Resolza is -- I don't really know how to describe it. But you can flick it open with a flick of the wrist and it feels kind of deadly. This is funny because I mostly use it as a letter and package opener. It lacks a clip and is sort of long in the pocket, so I don't really carry it much. I do sometimes carry another Extrema Ratio knife -- a Dark Talon -- which I originally bought to replace the SpydieChef as a sort of folding paring knife. It has a good profile for that, but I quickly realized the truth that almost all modern pocketknife designs rely on bladestock that is too thick to cut food well. Which is a shame. But the Dark Talon is a very cool knife; carries deep in the pocket, has a lovely straight edge, and can handle Amazon packages and mall ninja duties equally well. I just wish they'd had the versions without the black blade when I purchased mine. 

For folders I actually use on food, I have an ebony handled Opinel slimline No. 10 that I use as a travel steak knife. I hate when restaurants give you dull serrated garbage that tears food instead of cutting it, and that knife solved all those problems. I also have a lovely powered steel Laguiole by Fontenille Pataud I got from Epic Edge that works great on a picnic or cheese board (or even as a steak knife).

I still want something in LC200N just because I'd like something bulletproof from a corrosion perspective to take backpacking. That steel may be on the soft side, but I like it a lot better than H1. I just wish there were more designs out there with that steel.


----------



## tcmx3

btbyrd said:


> I still want something in LC200N just because I'd like something bulletproof from a corrosion perspective to take backpacking. That steel may be on the soft side, but I like it a lot better than H1. I just wish there were more designs out there with that steel.



hmm, the Caribbean Salt is out of stock everywhere too, which was kind of the obvious alternative. 

I dont love the Spydiechef but I will stand by what I said; from a materials standpoint LC200N is a game changer IMO


----------



## btbyrd

Some pics of the gang.


----------



## Matus

btbyrd said:


> …
> 
> I still want something in LC200N just because I'd like something bulletproof from a corrosion perspective to take backpacking. That steel may be on the soft side, but I like it a lot better than H1. I just wish there were more designs out there with that steel.



Check out the Caribbean and Siren. Maybe also Quite Carry will eventually come out with a larger knife in Vanax (a considerable step above of LC200N).


----------



## riba

btbyrd said:


> Getting back to the spirit of the thread, my main pocket knives are a Spyderco Pattada and an Extrema Ratio 120cm Resolza. Both are modern takes on a classic Sardinian shepherds knife design. Here's Tony with the classic design.


I really dig pattadesa's.





On the right my 'tourist' knife. I enjoyed it that much that I had a custom made (Davide Steri).


----------



## coxhaus

Noodle Soup said:


> Are you sure Bob quit making pocket knives? I know he quit taking orders but he sells everything he wants at big shows like Blade and USN. For what its worth, I've been carrying a custom left hand Terzuola folder off and on for many years. Kind of my special travel knife because its titanium frame makes it very plain looking. Customs agents and the like seldom give it a second glance in my baggage.



My wife's cousin was a friend of his. They were deployed at the same time. And that is what I gather from him. I heard Bob is more into swords now and going to shows in EU. Jim recently passed so I have no more info. 

You are a lucky one if you own one of his knives. He makes great knives. Do you have a picture of your knife?


----------



## Noodle Soup

I'll see if I can take one but I've never been very good at posting photos here. I should be seeing Bob in about a little over a month at USN so i can ask him. In the past few years he has always cleaned his table of anything he had to sell in the first hour or so of the show if it wasn't being sold by drawing. But I knew him long before that. Bought my knife in the late 80's (I think).


----------



## coxhaus

You might tell him Jim Weisenhorn passed.


----------



## PFS

A few I carry here and there…..


----------



## thebradleycrew

PFS said:


> A few I carry here and there…..
> View attachment 152957
> View attachment 152958
> View attachment 152959
> View attachment 152960
> View attachment 152961
> View attachment 152962
> View attachment 152963


I have that Shiro in Vanax and love it. How is the DOC? I've not tried one and don't know how ergos are.


----------



## parbaked

Rockstead Hizen YXR7 DLC


----------



## parbaked

Custom Hoback Mini Kwaiback CTS-XHP


----------



## captaincaed

parbaked said:


> View attachment 152996
> View attachment 152995
> 
> Rockstead Hizen YXR7 DLC


I’ve been reading about these, meant to be top notch. I’m curious about the hole and fuller in the blade.


----------



## parbaked

captaincaed said:


> I’m curious about the hole and fuller in the blade.


I understand they’re for a clamp to hold the blade during grinding and/or polishing.


----------



## Dzbiq

My EDC is a Quiet Carry Bandit Keychain Knife. Great thing is that it is so small that nobody even notices it, including myself haha, that's comfortable (my friends sometimes confuse it with a pendrive) and it has a back lock and AUS 8 steel.


----------



## AT5760

Holy ! Those Rockstead knives make Katos and Shigs seem pretty affordable.


----------



## mengwong

NKD! This is my third Deejo 37, I keep losing them because I keep using them. Mostly at restaurants whose steak knives are worse than butter knives. Party like it’s (pre-)1669!






I think the steel is 420 but it sharpens just fine.


----------



## coxhaus

Noodle Soup said:


> Are you sure Bob quit making pocket knives? I know he quit taking orders but he sells everything he wants at big shows like Blade and USN. For what its worth, I've been carrying a custom left hand Terzuola folder off and on for many years. Kind of my special travel knife because its titanium frame makes it very plain looking. Customs agents and the like seldom give it a second glance in my baggage.


I heard he was still doing stuff at shows. Fun stuff. My wife's cousin was a good friend of his.

Senior moment. I already responded. The computer lost my place with this thread.

Did you see Bob at the show?


----------



## KingShapton

mengwong said:


> NKD! This is my third Deejo 37, I keep losing them because I keep using them. Mostly at restaurants whose steak knives are worse than butter knives. Party like it’s (pre-)1669!
> 
> View attachment 203833
> 
> 
> I think the steel is 420 but it sharpens just fine.


How is the edge retention of the steel?


----------



## mengwong

As a low-carbon low-fancy-alloy it’s down and to the left, but for a restaurant BYOD it doesn’t matter … more important that it doesn’t chip against bone / plate / crab.









Edge Retention Testing of Seven More Steels - XHP, SPY27, Maxamet, Rex 45, 420, T15, Rex 76 - Knife Steel Nerds


More edge retention testing on a range of high speed and stainless steels. Rex 45 vs M4, Maxamet vs everthing else.




knifesteelnerds.com


----------



## coxhaus

mengwong said:


> As a low-carbon low-alloy it’s down and to the left, but for a restaurant BYOD it doesn’t matter … more important that it doesn’t chip against bone / plate / crab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge Retention Testing of Seven More Steels - XHP, SPY27, Maxamet, Rex 45, 420, T15, Rex 76 - Knife Steel Nerds
> 
> 
> More edge retention testing on a range of high speed and stainless steels. Rex 45 vs M4, Maxamet vs everthing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifesteelnerds.com


Yea you don't have to eat the chips.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Herman Knives offer great bang-for-buck. A fav of Nick Shabazz . All made in-house in Poland. M390 steel, Ti scales, twin track bearing system, carbon fibre back spacer, internally milled


----------



## mengwong

coxhaus said:


> Yea you don't have to eat the chips.


But I ordered the fish & chips …


----------



## Noodle Soup

coxhaus said:


> I heard he was still doing stuff at shows. Fun stuff. My wife's cousin was a good friend of his.
> 
> Senior moment. I already responded. The computer lost my place with this thread.
> 
> Did you see Bob at the show?


I was just getting back from Thailand this year so I skipped USN.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

mengwong said:


> NKD! This is my third Deejo 37, I keep losing them because I keep using them. Mostly at restaurants whose steak knives are worse than butter knives. Party like it’s (pre-)1669!
> 
> View attachment 203833
> 
> 
> I think the steel is 420 but it sharpens just fine.



You may well already be familiar but if not, lock up your wallet and spend some time getting lost in Stefan Schmalhaus' channel:



https://www.youtube.com/c/StefanSchmalhaus


----------



## Vadoche

I use a vintage 70's Laguiole Stainless simple, elegant, old school. Anyone else likes these ?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Warning Reviving this thread can put a dent in your wallet.


----------



## Vadoche

btbyrd said:


> Some pics of the gang.
> 
> View attachment 135537
> 
> 
> View attachment 135538


Oh yes pretty babes !


----------



## btbyrd

One more shot of that sweet, sweet chiseled spine and spring.


----------



## wabi

I carry knives made by people i know..On my left side, I always carry an Emerson CQC-6. In my right pocket...it varies. Today it's a Tracker Dan Karashark fixed blade.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

btbyrd said:


> One more shot of that sweet, sweet chiseled spine and spring.
> 
> View attachment 203861


Have you opened a bottle of vino with this knife?


----------



## Vadoche

btbyrd said:


> One more shot of that sweet, sweet chiseled spine and spring.
> 
> View attachment 203861


That's a super cool one dude !


----------



## btbyrd

Keith Sinclair said:


> Have you opened a bottle of vino with this knife?



I have! I must confess that I prefer a simple wine key in terms of simple mechanics, but there's no classier knife to have on a picnic. I also use it unnecessarily when we have charcuterie/salumi/cheese boards at home. Frankly, I would rather have a non-corkscrew version of this knife AND the wine key that Laguiole Gilles also makes. But since I didn't want to pay $200 for a corkscrew (especially since I only drink $15 wines), this hits a lovely compromise. 



Vadoche said:


> That's a super cool one dude !



Thanks! That means a lot coming from someone in France!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I have this guy that was a gift from a friend in France. I can't remember the maker but it was a small shop long closed.






I'm a sucker for Chambriard Compacts:


----------



## jedy617

A few of mine to share


----------



## jwthaparc

Anyone here planning to pick up the Spyderco big brown bear Collab in 15v? 

I would totally get one, I just doubt I'm going to have to money when it drops.


----------



## jedy617

jwthaparc said:


> Anyone here planning to pick up the Spyderco big brown bear Collab in 15v?
> 
> I would totally get one, I just doubt I'm going to have to money when it drops.


Sean at triple b makes great content. I think the knife is a manix 2 right? Maybe, and throw some custom scales on it. Would love a framelock with it. Gimme a slysz bowie with 15v...


----------



## jwthaparc

jedy617 said:


> Sean at triple b makes great content. I think the knife is a manix 2 right? Maybe, and throw some custom scales on it. Would love a framelock with it. Gimme a slysz bowie with 15v...


Yeah i believe it is the manix 2.

Some custom scales would be dope with it. Though that peel ply texture does make it nice and grippy with the stock scales.

I wish they were doing it as a permanent line, but I totally get why theyre just making it limited edition. The real thing I'm wondering is it will be ground thinner than the normal manix.


----------



## Ant4d

I got a Gerber , I luv it


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

jwthaparc said:


> Anyone here planning to pick up the Spyderco big brown bear Collab in 15v?
> 
> I would totally get one, I just doubt I'm going to have to money when it drops.



It's a Sprint so I'll probably pass. I will however get the actual Spyderco/BBB collab knife when it releases.


----------



## Barmoley

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It's a Sprint so I'll probably pass. I will however get the actual Spyderco/BBB collab knife when it releases.


Will try to get it, but sprints are tricky. Manix is a good platform even though not my favorite spyderco folder.


----------



## EM-L

Sandrin Knives Dellatorre! 
My daily knife for card board boxes etc.


----------



## Matus

jwthaparc said:


> Anyone here planning to pick up the Spyderco big brown bear Collab in 15v?
> 
> I would totally get one, I just doubt I'm going to have to money when it drops.



I am tempted. Manix 2 is not knife that I like design-wise (somehow does not fit my hand - at least the LW version), but the HT is going to be top notch on that one. The price is not too bad for such a cool sprint in G10.


----------



## streak

Usually one of my Honey Badger flippers.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Paging @btbyrd, @parbaked ,@mengwong, and @MowgFace...



Stefan doesn't post much any more so when he does it immediately gets my attention.


----------



## Joshmonop

Some of my collection, at least the ones I carry regularly!

Chavez Ultramar
VDK Impaler
Brous Blades Hardwire and titanium framed Parallax
Santa Fe Stoneworks modified Kershaw with mammoth molar scale


----------



## stringer

I have added a couple over the last few months thanks to you enablers.


Spyderco Chaparral in XHP and a Buck 110


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> I have added a couple over the last few months thanks to you enablers.
> 
> 
> Spyderco Chaparral in XHP and a Buck 110
> 
> View attachment 208709



Both classics!

If you ever want, you can always send the Buck back to the factory for their spa treatment. I actually live only a few dozens miles from them.

That Chap is a slicey little SOB ain't it?

Just to put a bug in your brain, if you like the Chap, the Dragonfly 2 is also awesome and the Wharncliffe version was developed by a full time chef with Sal Glesser. I watched it unfold on the Spyderco forum. He wanted a utility type knife for plastic, boxes, etc. At the time, Spyderco wasn't offering very many Wharncliffe options of their standard models but after that, they become much more common.


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Both classics!
> 
> If you ever want, you can always send the Buck back to the factory for their spa treatment. I actually live only a few dozens miles from them.
> 
> That Chap is a slicey little SOB ain't it?



That blade is skinnier than a toothpick, literally. It is behind there believe it or not.









HumbleHomeCook said:


> Just to put a bug in your brain, if you like the Chap, the Dragonfly 2 is also awesome and the Wharncliffe version was developed by a full time chef with Sal Glesser. I watched it unfold on the Spyderco forum. He wanted a utility type knife for plastic, boxes, etc. At the time, Spyderco wasn't offering very many Wharncliffe options of their standard models but after that, they become much more common.



I'll check it out. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Beerzebub




----------



## jwthaparc

Oh yeah. I guess I should post this here. 

It's a reblade I did for my poor used up para 3. 

It's magnacut. The target hardness was around 64 (likely a little higher). Since I was keeping this for myself, I didn't bother too much on the finish, but I'm happy with it. 6 thousands behind the edge. It cuts very well. 






It's a little smudged but you get the idea.


----------



## jedy617

some shiro and sinkevich for this saturday


----------



## Bert2368

EM-L said:


> Sandrin Knives Dellatorre!
> My daily knife for card board boxes etc.


That's a very sharp, apparently ridiculously durable edged but also very expensive box cutter there.

I just tripped over the Sandrin page while looking for something else, odd that they designed the Japanese styled (in name at least) kitchen knives so poorly. Everlasting sharpness doesn't mean much if it's too poorly designed to use without frustration.

Some of the pocket knives did look a bit better designed, I do have to wonder about the apparent 0 taper in blade thickness among all of their knives-

--------------------

(edit)

Found the CORROSION vs. ACIDITY chart. Yes, these knives use COBALT for a binder!

Neither cobalt nor tungsten are good things to ingest. The small % of either in iron based knife alloys hasn't been an issue, however, might that change when the MAJOROTY of composition are these two elements?!



Sandrin Torino On-going EDC review (pic heavy) - Spyderco Forums


----------



## Jovidah

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have this guy that was a gift from a friend in France. I can't remember the maker but it was a small shop long closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for Chambriard Compacts:


Not sure if it's the same maker, but similar(ish) stuff is still sold through K-Sabatier if anyone is interested.
Le Thiers French pocket knives - Sabatier K Thiers cutlery
They're not the ones who make them though, that's Chambriard. So you can probably also find other sellers / distributors through them:
Coutellerie Chambriard - Couteliers à Thiers depuis 1883

I'm not sure about the first one but it looks more like a classical Laguiole; if you dig around on the K-Sab website you can probably find something similar to that as well.
Regional pocket knives : French tradition of the cutlery industry - Sabatier K


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Jovidah said:


> Not sure if it's the same maker, but similar(ish) stuff is still sold through K-Sabatier if anyone is interested.
> Le Thiers French pocket knives - Sabatier K Thiers cutlery
> They're not the ones who make them though, that's Chambriard. So you can probably also find other sellers / distributors through them:
> Coutellerie Chambriard - Couteliers à Thiers depuis 1883
> 
> I'm not sure about the first one but it looks more like a classical Laguiole; if you dig around on the K-Sab website you can probably find something similar to that as well.
> Regional pocket knives : French tradition of the cutlery industry - Sabatier K



There's several Laguiole makers out there. Folks just need to be mindful not to pickup any of the junk out of China or Pakistan.

Fontenille Pataud is probably the top of the game right now but their prices reflect it. Aubrac and Forge de Laguiole are two other popular makers.

I'm a big fan of Chambriard's Compact line.

For USA folks, both Bernal Cutlery and Strata usually have a decent selection of French knives.


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah good point. I'm definitly no expert on Laguiole but you really need to do your homework before buying anything in that category. Just like Sabatier it was never a protected name or brand, so all kinds of junk gets sold under that name. 
I think it's one of those situations where it really makes sense to go to a reputable seller to make sure you're getting 'the real thing'.


----------



## Noodle Soup

I've had several (i never learn my lesson) laguiole folders from different makers that have had their backsprings break for no reason just laying in a drawer or on a desk closed. I tried to send one back to France and that didn't go well. They refused to even answer my e-mails. Hope to meet up with them again on my next tradeshow in Europe. They should know that knife is burried in a bog on my land just as the ancient Anglo Saxons used to do with their enemies weapons in Jutland.


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## Towerguy

Large Sabenza.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

HumbleHomeCook said:


> There's several Laguiole makers out there. Folks just need to be mindful not to pickup any of the junk out of China or Pakistan.
> 
> Fontenille Pataud is probably the top of the game right now but their prices reflect it. Aubrac and Forge de Laguiole are two other popular makers.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Chambriard's Compact line.
> 
> For USA folks, both Bernal Cutlery and Strata usually have a decent selection of French knives.


I checked out Bernal Cutlery the folder wanted was sold out Laguiole 12cm Carbon.
Black with brass end pieces. Cool looking blade. Left email for when restock. I like getting restock emails you never know when they will pop up.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Keith Sinclair said:


> I checked out Bernal Cutlery the folder wanted was sold out Laguiole 12cm Carbon.
> Black with brass end pieces. Cool looking blade. Left email for when restock. I like getting restock emails you never know when they will pop up.



You can also order direct:






Couteaux Laguiole de fabrication française, Couteau Laguiole Français, Thiers


Commandez votre couteau Laguiole ou le Thiers fabriqué artisanalement dans notre coutellerie à Thiers en France par nos couteliers qualifiés. Laguiole Made in France. Notre spécialité est la fabrication de couteaux avec blocage de lame pour votre sécurit




www.fontenille-pataud.com


----------



## blokey

The Triple B Spyderco 15V Manix 2 or the Native 5 salt with Magnacut are really tempting...


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I picked up a Benchmade Bugout in M390. Probably one of my favorite edc's I have owned. It disappears in your pocked and just works really well.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> The Triple B Spyderco 15V Manix 2 or the Native 5 salt with Magnacut are really tempting...



The BBB M2's vaporized off shelves. It's a sprint run too so odds are you either got one or if you want one bad enough you turn to the insane secondary market.

His actual collab knife has yet to drop though and hopefully that will be regular production.


----------



## KingShapton

Keith Sinclair said:


> View attachment 216225
> View attachment 216226


Beautiful


----------



## wabi

In my pocket today is an Emerson lefty CQC6, and an Emerson Apache.


----------



## SwampDonkey

I spend a large portion of my time in the field and work the hell out of my pocket/field knives. 

The longstanding favorite is a Spyderco Endela in VG10. Very comfortable ergonomics on handle with good grippy texture and big enough to use with gloves, sits thin in pocket, I prefer back locks to liner locks and also prefer flat grinds for field knives. 3.41" blade and thinner tip is good size for breasting out ducks while the profile makes it easy to touch up on a small stone. I like Spyderco's VG10, never been able to justify one of their fancy steels because I usually lose the knife in the woods every 18 months or so, don't want to cry too hard. 

I have a Kershaw Blur in S30V that I quite like too, but it's a little fat in the pocket and I prefer the spyder hole to the assisted opening action, plus the recurve profile is a bit annoying to sharpen. Very sturdy though and I like S30V for edge retention, it just kinda sucks to bring back from the dead. Shapton Pro 320 works well on it though. 

Not a pocket but the Condor Bushlore is a great field knife. Incredible bang for buck, comfortable in hand with nice walnut handle, good heat treat of 1075 and the included leather sheath is worth more than the knife.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I guess you guys have a favorite folder. Mine is full size Spyderco Aogami Super carbon steel. One of first & still my favorite. Has thinner grind than other Spyderco. Forced a patina on it about 5 years ago when I put it in drawer without oiling it. Had to clean up some rust caught it in time. Now always wash with warm water dry completely & oil it after use. Don't think these are made anymore.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

SwampDonkey said:


> I spend a large portion of my time in the field and work the hell out of my pocket/field knives.
> 
> The longstanding favorite is a Spyderco Endela in VG10. Very comfortable ergonomics on handle with good grippy texture and big enough to use with gloves, sits thin in pocket, I prefer back locks to liner locks and also prefer flat grinds for field knives. 3.41" blade and thinner tip is good size for breasting out ducks while the profile makes it easy to touch up on a small stone. I like Spyderco's VG10, never been able to justify one of their fancy steels because I usually lose the knife in the woods every 18 months or so, don't want to cry too hard.
> 
> I have a Kershaw Blur in S30V that I quite like too, but it's a little fat in the pocket and I prefer the spyder hole to the assisted opening action, plus the recurve profile is a bit annoying to sharpen. Very sturdy though and I like S30V for edge retention, it just kinda sucks to bring back from the dead. Shapton Pro 320 works well on it though.
> 
> Not a pocket but the Condor Bushlore is a great field knife. Incredible bang for buck, comfortable in hand with nice walnut handle, good heat treat of 1075 and the included leather sheath is worth more than the knife.


I'm like you when moved up In the valley 2016 yard was taken over with vines coming out between roots of red ginger even out of cracks in lava rock wall. I killed all the vines by getting to where big octopus vines started out scraped off bark to expose cambian layer put on poison kills the roots most of roots couldn't get to anyway. Next door neighbor whose hedge was overtaken by vines said he was going to hire someone to cut down the hedge. Told him no need I would kill all the vines & save the hedge. 

My Spyderco CPM S30 V down & dirty workhorse folder. It does the heavy work. I can get a good edge on it. Have a 400/1000
combo stone. Thin behind the edge with 400
put on micro bevel with 1K.


----------



## jedy617

Koenig Arius


----------



## jedy617

Towerguy said:


> Large Sabenza.


Just added a small in magnacut to my collection, props to them doing high hardness magnacut after years of softer s30-s35vn. Man the smalls are really tiny. I have a large tanto magnacut that I enjoy quite a bit. Wish they made a medium sized, like 3.2-3.3 blade length is perfect for me.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You can also order direct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couteaux Laguiole de fabrication française, Couteau Laguiole Français, Thiers
> 
> 
> Commandez votre couteau Laguiole ou le Thiers fabriqué artisanalement dans notre coutellerie à Thiers en France par nos couteliers qualifiés. Laguiole Made in France. Notre spécialité est la fabrication de couteaux avec blocage de lame pour votre sécurit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fontenille-pataud.com


I knew wouldn't get out of this thread without getting another folder it's been years my last one was the pro tech godfather switchblade.

Always liked those slim French folders, upgraded to better steel was on invoice but no extra charge. Plus free shipping from France  Thanks for the easy to translate & order site. You can really lighten your wallet on a site like that.


----------



## sansho

those are nice.
no pic of it, but i got my dad one of these as a gift.









Couteau Laguiole Nature Classique Genevrier


Le Laguiole Nature Genevrier est tout simplement le meilleur couteau Laguiole du marché avec blocage de lame sécurisant. Laguiole fabriqué artisanalement en France.




www.fontenille-pataud.com





juniper scales, back lock (safe to snap the knife shut, too), his initials engraved.
and i think i also got some extra engraving and polishing done on the knife spine, but i'm not seeing that option anymore.
incl a wooden box (extra charge) it was about 305eur 6 years ago.


----------



## e30Birdy

EU laws doesn't allow me to carry everything so my EDC is a Spyderco UK Penknife in S110V.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

e30Birdy said:


> EU laws doesn't allow me to carry everything so my EDC is a Spyderco UK Penknife in S110V.



Nothing at all wrong with that. I carry slip joints often. The UKPK is an excellent knife.


----------



## e30Birdy

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nothing at all wrong with that. I carry slip joints often. The UKPK is an excellent knife.


Nothing at all wrong with it. It's a great slip joint for sure. One i am not worried about closing and slicing my finger off due to design.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

When I checked out site where ordered wondering why not charged extra for better stainless option. Realized it didn't go through because have to select the steel on a different page. Also saw on that page that can get carbon steel blade at no extra cost. The carbon steel they use is good quality.
So emailed them to see if could get carbon option. They emailed me back right away in French. Janice took French in high school so between us figured that they will make the knife it will take longer since not in stock
Sent new invoice same price with carbon steel blade. The 60hrt stainless option 70 euro extra. I'd rather have the carbon anyway.


----------



## blokey

Just got the KnifeCenter CruWear PM2 in smooth G10, always want to try the steel, has DLC coating which is nice for semistainless like this.


https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP81GPCWBK2/spyderco-paramilitary-2-folding-knife-cruwear-black-plain-blade-smooth-black-g10-handles-knifecenter-exclusive


----------



## jedy617

Nice, cruwear is dope


----------



## Naftoor

blokey said:


> The Triple B Spyderco 15V Manix 2 or the Native 5 salt with Magnacut are really tempting...



Managed to snag a 15V manix 2 at a decent price on the secondary, looking forward to see if it knocks the slysz Bowie or the zwear shaman out of the pocket. Apparently I need to get new sharpening stones for it though


----------



## Keith Sinclair

sansho said:


> those are nice.
> no pic of it, but i got my dad one of these as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couteau Laguiole Nature Classique Genevrier
> 
> 
> Le Laguiole Nature Genevrier est tout simplement le meilleur couteau Laguiole du marché avec blocage de lame sécurisant. Laguiole fabriqué artisanalement en France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fontenille-pataud.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juniper scales, back lock (safe to snap the knife shut, too), his initials engraved.
> and i think i also got some extra engraving and polishing done on the knife spine, but i'm not seeing that option anymore.
> incl a wooden box (extra charge) it was about 305eur 6 years ago.


Nice gift for your Dad


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Naftoor said:


> Managed to snag a 15V manix 2 at a decent price on the secondary, looking forward to see if it knocks the slysz Bowie or the zwear shaman out of the pocket. Apparently I need to get new sharpening stones for it though


I really like shapton pro stones for tougher stainless steel folders. Before used 2K as touch up stone for chef knives. Later added other grits coarse 120, 320, for thinning behind edge. Then straight to 2K, 5K, 8K for finishing. Can get edges far better than most users of zdp 189, M390. Both tough to sharpen but with little thinning with rough stones got them very sharp with finishing stones like 5K. I'm sure steels like Cru-wear, Magna cut & others can take a very sharp edge with a little work on shapton pro's.


----------



## RRLOVER

After reading through this thread I was forced to purchase a Spyderco paramilitary 2 in M2 steel today!!!


----------



## SwampDonkey

Can any of y'all speak to Spyderco's K390 steel? Saw my dear Endela listed in that and was curious about the semi-stainless


----------



## jedy617

SwampDonkey said:


> Can any of y'all speak to Spyderco's K390 steel? Saw my dear Endela listed in that and was curious about the semi-stainless


K390 is amazing and spyderco does a great great job with it. It is not stainless.


----------



## Barmoley

SwampDonkey said:


> Can any of y'all speak to Spyderco's K390 steel? Saw my dear Endela listed in that and was curious about the semi-stainless


Great steel. Not stainless. You need proper stones to sharpen it well. I highly recommend it, but you need proper tools to work with it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

SwampDonkey said:


> Can any of y'all speak to Spyderco's K390 steel? Saw my dear Endela listed in that and was curious about the semi-stainless



In a word: Outstanding.

A modified K390 Endela is my workhorse and it performs so well, most everything else sits. I slip something smaller into my pocket for the office but for actually getting s**t done, the Endela is it. In fact, the only modern pocket knife I'm interested in now is the pending BBB/Spyderco collab.

I'm a Spydie fan of many years and I have a fondness for their Seki lock backs so that plays in. I got my Endela when they came out and like most of my Seki's I sanded the Hell out of the finger grooves and fell in love with the knife. Then Shawn convinced me to try the K390. I was EXTREMELY hesitant. I don't want to baby my pocket knives and the thought of carbon freaked me out. But Shawn's prodding put me over the top and I dove in.

And boy howdy was he ever right!

The steel is far more resilient than I thought it would be. Sort of like a SK or 52100, rust wise. And man does it take and hold an edge. I often just use a 300 diamond and maybe a diamond strop and it just sings through cardboard, tree limbs, etc.

Now, you're in a much higher humidity environment so you should consider that but K390 has spoiled me. I may pick up a K390 D'fly2 for a handy shop knife.

If you have any specific questions, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Barmoley

RRLOVER said:


> After reading through this thread I was forced to purchase a Spyderco paramilitary 2 in M2 steel today!!!


Great to see you back Mario. para 2 in M2, I’ve never realized one existed. M4 is pretty common and is an excellent choice, but I dont think I‘ve ever seen one in M2.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My old Spyderco delica zdp 189. Almost gave up on this blade as was hard to sharpen. When got extra shapton pro's went to work on it. Thinned it first with coarse stone then to 2k, 5k, stropped Murray Carter style on 8K. Think it is safe to say it is sharper than 99% of Spyderco Delica's zdp189 out there. 

Of coarse if you use tactical knives a lot you don't want to thin as much as I did. But this old delica is back to my carry blade.


----------



## RRLOVER

Barmoley said:


> Great to see you back Mario. para 2 in M2, I’ve never realized one existed. M4 is pretty common and is an excellent choice, but I dont think I‘ve ever seen one in M2.


That was a Typo ....M4 steel


----------



## SwampDonkey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> In a word: Outstanding.
> 
> A modified K390 Endela is my workhorse and it performs so well, most everything else sits. I slip something smaller into my pocket for the office but for actually getting s**t done, the Endela is it. In fact, the only modern pocket knife I'm interested in now is the pending BBB/Spyderco collab.
> 
> I'm a Spydie fan of many years and I have a fondness for their Seki lock backs so that plays in. I got my Endela when they came out and like most of my Seki's I sanded the Hell out of the finger grooves and fell in love with the knife. Then Shawn convinced me to try the K390. I was EXTREMELY hesitant. I don't want to baby my pocket knives and the thought of carbon freaked me out. But Shawn's prodding put me over the top and I dove in.
> 
> And boy howdy was he ever right!
> 
> The steel is far more resilient than I thought it would be. Sort of like a SK or 52100, rust wise. And man does it take and hold an edge. I often just use a 300 diamond and maybe a diamond strop and it just sings through cardboard, tree limbs, etc.
> 
> Now, you're in a much higher humidity environment so you should consider that but K390 has spoiled me. I may pick up a K390 D'fly2 for a handy shop knife.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, I'll do my best to answer.


I haven't used SK or 52100, can you compare to 1095 or 1075? Used those a bunch for carbon field knives/machetes. I'm often using (improperly) my pocket/field knives to flip open well vaults, cut wet tubing, shotgun beers, cut limes/citrus at the beach, poke in mud to find monitoring well pads and more so I was pretty hesitant about something not fully stainless, even though I'm pretty diligent about my knives. 

I usually use a shapton pro 320 and shapton glass 1000 for my field knives. The 320 can handle anything I've thrown at it so far so not really worried about sharpening but happy for any input.


----------



## blokey

SwampDonkey said:


> Can any of y'all speak to Spyderco's K390 steel? Saw my dear Endela listed in that and was curious about the semi-stainless


Planning to get Endura later.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

SwampDonkey said:


> I haven't used SK or 52100, can you compare to 1095 or 1075? Used those a bunch for carbon field knives/machetes. I'm often using (improperly) my pocket/field knives to flip open well vaults, cut wet tubing, shotgun beers, cut limes/citrus at the beach, poke in mud to find monitoring well pads and more so I was pretty hesitant about something not fully stainless, even though I'm pretty diligent about my knives.
> 
> I usually use a shapton pro 320 and shapton glass 1000 for my field knives. The 320 can handle anything I've thrown at it so far so not really worried about sharpening but happy for any input.



Not as rust prone as 10XX series.

Do yourself a favor and at least get one of these in 300:





Ultra Sharp II Diamond Stones


The Ultra-Sharp II diamond sharpening stone is the best value we've ever seen. Size: 6 x 2, Price: $42.95, and backed by our 100% Guarantee




www.bestsharpeningstones.com





Diamond media of your choice on a strop as well.

K390 is no joke and if you want to save wear and tear on your ceramics and get the most out of the steel, you need diamond or cBN.



Bohler-Uddeholm K390 Knife Steel Composition Analysis Graph, Equivalents And Overview Version 4.36


----------



## Keith Sinclair

That's pretty high carbon content compared to CR. And high Valadium.


----------



## Barmoley

SwampDonkey said:


> I haven't used SK or 52100, can you compare to 1095 or 1075? Used those a bunch for carbon field knives/machetes. I'm often using (improperly) my pocket/field knives to flip open well vaults, cut wet tubing, shotgun beers, cut limes/citrus at the beach, poke in mud to find monitoring well pads and more so I was pretty hesitant about something not fully stainless, even though I'm pretty diligent about my knives.
> 
> I usually use a shapton pro 320 and shapton glass 1000 for my field knives. The 320 can handle anything I've thrown at it so far so not really worried about sharpening but happy for any input.


For your use and stones I would skip k390. It would be a waste. K390 excels at extreme edge holding and can handle thin edges when used for cutting. It requires diamonds or CBN for best results. It is also not stainless even though not as reactive as 10xx class steels.


----------



## blokey

I haven't received my CruWear PM2 yet, but I feel it should be the best everyday steel according to Larrin's test, unless you absolutly want stainless then MagnaCut. It has some Vanadium and Tungsten addition but not as high as others, so sharpening should be ok compare to others.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

The Endela K390 Spyderco is reasonable price. 142.00 for good size knife. So it comes sharp & holds edge long time. Clean & dry it after use like carbon. When it starts to lose its edge most folks that buy won't be able to sharpen them. That's what sounds like reading this thread. 

Have atoma 140, 400, 600. Also JKI 1K diamond stone.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

This is my entire folder collection most are well used over the years not fit for resale but still great knives.

Had another full size Spyderco. A older Tongan guy the rest of crew left him to work on my wall while they did other jobs. He dug all the trench & built part of the wall by himself. Did excellent job. The last day the whole Tongan crew came & finished the wall did terrible rush job. I showed the sloppy work to the old guy he said no worry I can fix the wall & also use grot in pastry bag to put in between rocks to make wall even stronger. So I helped him showed me proper strong cement mix, so I mixed cement as he fixed the wall, then I did most of pastry bag work smoothed it out as little dry with a brush came out good. I had lent him my Spyderco to cut open cement bags. He liked the knife so when I payed him also gave him the Spyderco. It was the least I could do. 

The top 3 spyderco's have had for years. Also the blue ken onion Kershaw got years ago. The orange Hap40 delica my last one about 5 years ago. The black blade & body protech switchblade my last buy two years ago. I really like the protech top of the line auto knife. Thought my next would be another auto protech tactical knife. All the ones I like are sold out. 

Also thought if I got another Spyderco would be para military 2 . Like the M2 steel. 

The K390 is tempting esp. at the price for premium steel. Either way a new Spyderco semi stainless I'm in. + A fancy French carbon blade. Is being made.


----------



## Barmoley

Keith Sinclair said:


> This is my entire folder collection most are well used over the years not fit for resale but still great knives.
> 
> Had another full size Spyderco. A older Tongan guy the rest of crew left him to work on my wall while they did other jobs. He dug all the trench & built part of the wall by himself. Did excellent job. The last day the whole Tongan crew came & finished the wall did terrible rush job. I showed the sloppy work to the old guy he said no worry I can fix the wall & also use grot in pastry bag to put in between rocks to make wall even stronger. So I helped him showed me proper strong cement mix, so I mixed cement as he fixed the wall, then I did most of pastry bag work smoothed it out as little dry with a brush came out good. I had lent him my Spyderco to cut open cement bags. He liked the knife so when I payed him also gave him the Spyderco. It was the least I could do.
> 
> The top 3 spyderco's have had for years. Also the blue ken onion Kershaw got years ago. The orange Hap40 delica my last one about 5 years ago. The black blade & body protech switchblade my last buy two years ago. I really like the protech top of the line auto knife. Thought my next would be another auto protech tactical knife. All the ones I like are sold out.
> 
> Also thought if I got another Spyderco would be para military 2 . Like the M2 steel.
> 
> The K390 is tempting esp. at the price for premium steel. Either way a new Spyderco semi stainless I'm in. + A fancy French carbon blade. Is being made.
> 
> View attachment 216714


Very cool knives. Para 2 doesn't come in M2 steel, but M4 or cruwear are very good. So is k390 of course. Out of these cruwear is the most stain resistant if you care about that.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sorry meant m4 steel. Have researched it don't mind that it is semi stainless many of the jungle para 2 are sold out. Like the black & green jungle scales & the arctic black & blue scales again most are sold out.


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken

SwampDonkey said:


> Can any of y'all speak to Spyderco's K390 steel?


Just echoing what everyone else has already said. I got my wife a Spyderco Dragonfly 2 Wharncliffe in K390 over a year ago which she uses pretty much daily to collapse cardboard boxes from online shopping for the recycling bin (based on a specific recommendation from this forum  - thanks again guys, you know who you are). I’ve been really impressed with the edge retention of the steel. Over a year of use and it hasn’t needed to be sharpened yet. Sure, boxes and packaging aren’t hardcore wear and tear, but it’s held up way longer than I was expecting. With respect to care for the steel, we just keep it clean and dry, and it looks pretty much like when we got it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I got the para 2 with M4 steel. Found one for 199.00 less than most places that are sold out anyway. It has the jungle cameo green & black scales that I like. This will be my do everything hiking knife in style.


----------



## Barmoley

Keith Sinclair said:


> I got the para 2 with M4 steel. Found one for 199.00 less than most places that are sold out anyway. It has the jungle cameo green & black scales that I like. This will be my do everything hiking knife in style.


Good choice, congrats.


----------



## SwampDonkey

Barmoley said:


> For your use and stones I would skip k390. It would be a waste. K390 excels at extreme edge holding and can handle thin edges when used for cutting. It requires diamonds or CBN for best results. It is also not stainless even though not as reactive as 10xx class steels.


My sp 320 doesn't struggle with S30V and SG2, is the K390 that much rougher to sharpen? I have the CKTG 140 diamond plate as well but I just use that as a lapping stone


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

SwampDonkey said:


> My sp 320 doesn't struggle with S30V and SG2, is the K390 that much rougher to sharpen? I have the CKTG 140 diamond plate as well but I just use that as a lapping stone



There is a world of research to be found out there friend on this very subject. Like I said, if you want the most out of K390, get diamond.


----------



## jedy617

SwampDonkey said:


> My sp 320 doesn't struggle with S30V and SG2, is the K390 that much rougher to sharpen? I have the CKTG 140 diamond plate as well but I just use that as a lapping stone


Yes. K390 has a much higher VC content compared to s30v and sg2. It's 9% vanadium by weight compared to 4% in s30v for example. For that much vanadium carbide, diamond and cbn is a must imo.


----------



## jedy617

Also good excuse to post one of my new favorites. Shirogorov F3 aquatic, in Vanax. Hard to find steel these days, I believe this was old stock they had which is pretty cool. Vanax is among my favorite EDC steels.


----------



## SwampDonkey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> There is a world of research to be found out there friend on this very subject. Like I said, if you want the most out of K390, get diamond.


It's nice to have y'all distill the answers quickly so I don't get lost in steel talk forums and end up with 3 new knives and a few hundred bucks worth of stones haha. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## RRLOVER

Keith Sinclair said:


> I got the para 2 with M4 steel. Found one for 199.00 less than most places that are sold out anyway. It has the jungle cameo green & black scales that I like. This will be my do everything hiking knife in style.


That is the exact knife I purchased...but it's my birthday next week so I also purchased a Endela in K390 and a Endura in Zdp 189...I will retiring my benchmades!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

RRLOVER said:


> That is the exact knife I purchased...but it's my birthday next week so I also purchased a Endela in K390 and a Endura in Zdp 189...I will retiring my benchmades!


Caught up in the Spyderco super steel merry go round. I was thinking of buying the Endela K390 too. I bought a Damascus knife this month posted on show your newest knife buy. Good handle but I'm going to change it to fit the Damascus can't believe I actually bought a Damascus knife. IMHO it's one of the nicest I've ever seen. If can't find handle I like may make one myself. 

Not to mention awesome 240 Denka bought 4 months ago. Re handled it too. Same day I got it this month. Been using it to cook meals, haven't needed to sharpen it yet.
I really love this knife.


More knife & folder buying for me in short time ever 2022. What the the hell, I want the K390 for the steel know when it does lose its edge have the chops & tools to make it very sharp again it's the challenge. I'll get the K390 in 2023 so won't feel like bought too many knives in 22


----------



## blokey

Cru-Wear PM2 and it’s little brother


----------



## Naftoor

Definitely the sharpest factory edge I’ve gotten from spyderco. I already know I’ll probably never get it this sharp again. 

I need better stones and skills


----------



## jwab

Mcusta vg10


----------



## RRLOVER

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Naftoor said:


> Definitely the sharpest factory edge I’ve gotten from spyderco. I already know I’ll probably never get it this sharp again.
> 
> I need better stones and skills


You can Bro most folders come with V grind at the cutting edge. Depending on the type of steel & how refined that V grind is affects how sharp the blade is. Eventually of coarse any blade will dull with use no matter how tough the steel. You can't keep sharpening at that same angle, bevel will just get wider over time. I knock the shoulders off the V with coarse stone thin little behind edge with coarse stone till I get a burr. Then put on refined micro bevel. Sharper than any Spyderco I've had out of the box. 

Carbon steel is so easy to sharpen that's why love carbon steel. But with a little patience you can get sharp edge on these tougher semi & stainless steels too. At least folder blades are small


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Spyderco Para 2 jungle scales M4 steel

What a great knife, smooth action. The V grind on the blade is ground a little farther up the blade than most. It is one of the sharpest out of the box I've seen except maybe Super Blue carbon steel. 

My test is computer paper. Most knives will slice through paper. The sharp blades go through with little resistance & less sound. You can slice off little slivers. This blade is sharp.


----------



## Naftoor

Keith Sinclair said:


> You can Bro most folders come with V grind at the cutting edge. Depending on the type of steel & how refined that V grind is affects how sharp the blade is. Eventually of coarse any blade will dull with use no matter how tough the steel. You can't keep sharpening at that same angle, bevel will just get wider over time. I knock the shoulders off the V with coarse stone thin little behind edge with coarse stone till I get a burr. Then put on refined micro bevel. Sharper than any Spyderco I've had out of the box.
> 
> Carbon steel is so easy to sharpen that's why love carbon steel. But with a little patience you can get sharp edge on these tougher semi & stainless steels too. At least folder blades are small



Appreciate the advice, I’ll have to give the knocking off the shoulders trick a try! I can normally get my knives sharper than spyderco pretty easily, but they definitely took extra time with this model though, it’s the first factory knife I’ve had that could comfortable whittle hair out of the box. Plus I need to get some diamond stones, too vanadium for my regular repertoire I think


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Maybe 5 months ago forget I went through Blade HQ line of Pro Tech automatic knives.
Most were sold out, left my email for several knives interested in. Like I said before you can get Pro Tech with top of the line release & strong plunge lock. They have their different lines in basic black handles same blades same steel as their crazy expensive collector blades. Metal engravings on handles, exotic woods, Damascus, bone, abalone you name it goes into thousands of dollars for some. Like the full size blades different styles in basic format without all the expensive stuff you don't need. Last week emailed that Tactical pro tech I wanted in stock. Received it today.







Things I like the cool three plane geometry same on both sides of blade. Has a safety behind the firing button. It was not that sharp not surprising my Godfather got couple years ago needed sharpening too. Didn't spend too long, started with very course 150 shapton thinned a little till got burr. Then 320, 2K, 5K. It is sharp now. 
My Godfather is Black blade couple times sharpened it have kept original V grind because didn't want to mess up the black coating. Just greatly refined original bevel.

My other black coated blade is a KBar marine knife. Years ago used diamond plates 140, 400, 600 atoma's. Finished on JKI diamond stone finally got the darn knife sharp. I wore off a lot of the black coating. Eventually took it all off below top of bevel 






Both these Pro Tech are in 200.00 dollar range. Might add when using coarse stones I slightly lift blade off stone after each stroke so don't scratch up the nice blade.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My old KBar


----------



## tcmx3

I'm really hoping there are a good number of MagnaCut options in 2023.

Wouldn't say no to a non-frn Spyderco with it...


----------



## RRLOVER

Keith Sinclair said:


> Spyderco Para 2 jungle scales M4 steel
> 
> What a great knife, smooth action. The V grind on the blade is ground a little farther up the blade than most. It is one of the sharpest out of the box I've seen except maybe Super Blue carbon steel.
> 
> My test is computer paper. Most knives will slice through paper. The sharp blades go through with little resistance & less sound. You can slice off little slivers. This blade is sharp.View attachment 217721
> View attachment 217723
> View attachment 217724
> View attachment 217722


I love this knife...definitely my favorite of the 3 I just purchased.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Is your K390 the light version? Have the feeling I'm going to love this M4 steel.


----------



## RRLOVER

Keith Sinclair said:


> Is your K390 the light version? Have the feeling I'm going to love this M4 steel.


No...I have that exact knife.... I think my Endela is K390.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

jedy617 said:


> Yes. K390 has a much higher VC content compared to s30v and sg2. It's 9% vanadium by weight compared to 4% in s30v for example. For that much vanadium carbide, diamond and cbn is a must imo.


Thanks, also have Spyderco in K390 and didn't know this. Also has a magna cut gyuto, I sorely need to add a diamond stone now..


----------



## jedy617

NotAddictedYet said:


> Thanks, also have Spyderco in K390 and didn't know this. Also has a magna cut gyuto, I sorely need to add a diamond stone now..


Yeah standard stones WILL work...but diamond will save you a big headache.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

RRLOVER said:


> No...I have that exact knife.... I think my Endela is K390.


Sorry I meant the Endela for K390 still thinking of getting the light version blue handle looks like yours. 

Yeah that Para M4 next to my older super blue are my two favorite spyderco's. 

Someone posted a 3 diamond stone set on this thread. Think they are small plates good enough for folders. My atoma's fit in one of my stone holders. You don't want a plate moving esp. with coarse grits. 


Have had JKI 1K diamond stone for some years now has a nagura stone to clean it.
Now I use bar keepers friend with medium bristle fingernail brush to clean it too same as my atoma's.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Keith Sinclair said:


> Sorry I meant the Endela for K390 still thinking of getting the light version blue handle looks like yours.
> 
> Yeah that Para M4 next to my older super blue are my two favorite spyderco's.
> 
> Someone posted a 3 diamond stone set on this thread. Think they are small plates good enough for folders. My atoma's fit in one of my stone holders. You don't want a plate moving esp. with coarse grits.
> 
> 
> Have had JKI 1K diamond stone for some years now has a nagura stone to clean it.
> Now I use bar keepers friend with medium bristle fingernail brush to clean it too same as my atoma's.
> View attachment 218105



All Endelas will be the "light" version. There is only one design. Unlike other models that have a "standard" and then a Light Weight (LW) model, the base Seki models were all referred to as "light weight" due to their scales and simple designs.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

OK guess was looking at Police model too that is not the Endela but larger model still same blue handle. Leaning more towards the Endela A light knife of respectable size, Spyderco quality & super steel as long as you know how to sharpen it. Sounds like a great knife to me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Keith Sinclair said:


> OK guess was looking at Police model too that is not the Endela but larger model still same blue handle. Leaning more towards the Endela A light knife of respectable size, Spyderco quality & super steel as long as you know how to sharpen it. Sounds like a great knife to me.



As a long time Delica and Endura user, I freakin' love the Endela. It is indeed a great marriage of the two.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Some times when using Spyderco have different types of gloves on. The top to unlock the blade is easier than in the grove where I have to take glove off.


----------



## SwampDonkey

Keith Sinclair said:


> OK guess was looking at Police model too that is not the Endela but larger model still same blue handle. Leaning more towards the Endela A light knife of respectable size, Spyderco quality & super steel as long as you know how to sharpen it. Sounds like a great knife to me.


Police model is a bit large for daily use in my experience. The Endela and Delica are my favorite Spyderco sizes, Endela being the preferred for several years running.


----------

